# الحسابات الهيدروليكية لنظام الاطفاء بواسطة المرشات المائية



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

بامر الله سنبدا اليوم الحسابات الهيدروليكة لنظام مكافحة الحريق بواسطة المرشات المائية وصناديق الحريق راجين من الله التوفيق لنا ولكم بعلم ينفع فى الدنيا والاخرة
واتمنى من الجميع المشاركات لاتخرج من مضمون الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

سنبدا بموضوع مهم الا وهو معادلة هازن وليم لحساب الاحتكاك فى المواسير ويجب التركيز على فهم المعادلة لان بفهمها سيتم الانتهاء من اكثر من 60 بالمئة من الحسابات الهيدروليكية سواء لنظام الاطفاء او حتى نظم تغذية المياه وما شبه

المرفقات
شيت اكسل لحل المعادلة
فيل به معامل هازن وليم لحساب الاحتكاك c factor
فيل به نص المعادلة كتابة

نزل المرفقات وادرسها جيدا استعدادا للنقاش


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 مارس 2013)

عودة ميمونة أخانا الحبيب ​


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*كود الحريق*

هنا رابط لتحميل كود الحريق نسخة الكترونية ممتازة
فى المرفقات 

موجود بداخل فيل ورد 

نزل الكود واعمل تسطيب وافتح nfpa 13 
الفصل الثامن ومن لا يعرف يصل كيف نشرحها بامر الله


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> عودة ميمونة أخانا الحبيب ​


جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا لزوقك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: كود الحريق*



riyadh1 قال:


> عودة ميمونة أخانا الحبيب ​


جزاكم الله خيرا شكرا لزوقك


----------



## adel 49 (22 مارس 2013)

الدنيا
كلها
منورة ........


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*الشيت المستخدم فى الحسابات*

هنا فى المرفقات الشيت الرئيسى المستخدم فى الحسابات
جمعو المرفقات وادرسوها وانتظرو الشرح بامر الله


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

adel 49 قال:


> الدنيا
> كلها
> منورة ........


 ده نورك والله مهندس عادل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: الشيت المستخدم فى الحسابات*



adel 49 قال:


> الدنيا
> كلها
> منورة ........


 ده نورك والله مهندس عادل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*المشروع اللى هنشرح عليه الحسابات*

انظر المرفقات وادرس المشروع كويس ممكن تحاول تدرس المشروع فى 3 ساعة على الاقل او على حسب خبرتك


----------



## محمود عويضة (22 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجزاك خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...نورت المنتدى بمشاركاتك العظيمة.


----------



## SMG_MEP_COPANY (22 مارس 2013)

اليخليك يا مهندس محمود واتمنى من الله التوفيق لنا ولكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ الله يوفقك ويفتح عليك..ارجو الاستمرار دون توقف دون الالتفات للاخرين فنحن بحاجة للخبرة لغرض التطور والفائدة (العرب بحاجة )


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا استاذ الله يوفقك ويفتح عليك..ارجو الاستمرار دون توقف دون الالتفات للاخرين فنحن بحاجة للخبرة لغرض التطور والفائدة (العرب بحاجة )


با بامر الله سنكمل وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل اللى بطلبه من الزملاء التفاعل بشكل عملى فى الموضوع ومنتظر انكم تدرسو المرفقات


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس سيد حلاوة وأشهد الله أني أحبك في الله دون أراك فأنت معطاء لهذا المنتدي منذ زمن جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك فانت تستحق كل الخير


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*نص معادلة هازن وليم من كود ال nfpa 13*

p = 4.52 x Q^1.85 /C^1.85 X d^4.87p = frictional resistance in psi per foot of pipe Q = flow in gpm C = friction loss coefficient d = actual internal diameter of pipe in inches


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

المعادلةp = 4.52 x Q^1.85 /C^1.85 X d^4.87


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: نص معادلة هازن وليم من كود ال nfpa 13*

p = frictional resistance in psi per foot of pipeQ = flow in gpmC = friction loss coefficientd = actual internal diameter of pipe in inches


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*كيف تستخدم nfpa*

اولا سنبدا بشرح مصور لكيفية استخدام كود ال nfpaحتى الوصول الى نص المعادلةاتبع المرفقات وعايز اعرف الناس معى فى الخطوات بشكل سليم وللا يوجد عقبات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*الصورة الرابعة*

الصورة دى تمثل الخطوة الرابعة والاخيرة وبها نص المعادلةومرفق مرة اخرى فيل مضغوط به ورد يحتوى على رابط الكودوحد يطمنى انه نزل الكود والرابط يعمل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

هنبدا الان ناخذ مثال على حل المعادلةالمعطيQ= 60 GPMd=2 inc=120المطلوب حساب الاحتكاك خلال الماسورة المعلوم قطرها وطولها 100 قدمالاحتكاك يعنى frictionطبعا الوحدات موضحة فى المشاركات السابقةمنتظر من الدارسين الحل اتمنى التفاعل بشكل عملى معى كيى استطيع ايصال المعلومة بشكل سليم


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*المثال السابق*

المثال فى صفحة ورد لحل مشكلة التنسيق منتظر الحل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*الحصول على معامل هازن وليم*

c factorتم ارفاق المعامل لمعظم المواد فى المشاركات الاولى ولكن الانمن ال nfpa 13 الفصل الثامن انظر المرفقات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

*جدول يوضح القطر الداخلى للماسورة*

الجدول ده بجد هدية طبعا قطر الماسورة المستخدم فى الحسابات ليس القطر الاسمىولكن هو القطر الداخلى الكلام ده فى nfpa 13فى فصل اسمهappendix Aانظر المرفقات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

ملحوظة مهمةبعض المهندسين بيعتقدو ان القطر الداخلى للماسورة اصغر من القطر الاسمى مطلقا احيانا يكون القطر الداخلى اكبر من الاسمىوده الغالب راجع المرفقاتواتمنى من الجميع عدم الاكتفاء بالصور المرفقة ولكن يجب فتح الكود نفسه كما شرحنا طريقة استخدامهاراكم على خير فى لقاء جديد بامر الله


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2013)

سدد الله خطاك ووفقك الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

نحن واياك اخى الكريم واعتزر لكم عن ما صدر مننا من مخالفات ونتمنى من الله ان نرد جزء من جميل هذا المكان علينا


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> نحن واياك اخى الكريم واعتزر لكم عن ما صدر مننا من مخالفات ونتمنى من الله ان نرد جزء من جميل هذا المكان علينا



و من منا بلا مخالفات اواخطاء 
كما اشلات لك فى موضوعسابق انى شخصيا قد تم حجبى عن المنتدى قبل 4 سنوات لمده شهر 
هناك مقوله لمدير اعتز به 
الاخطاء نوعان 
خطا ابيض غير مقصود و هذا لا يمكن التوبيخ فيه و يكفى العتاب للفت النظر 
و خطا اسود مقصود لا يمكن السماح فيه و يستوجب الحزم 

و عن نفسى لم اجد من اى شخص فى هذا المنتدى اى نوع من تعمد الاساءه تجاه اى شخص 
و دعايتك لشركتك لا باس بها ان لم تكن قوانين المنتدى تمنع ذلك فانك لم تدعو لشئ محرم و لا باس ان يسعى كل منا فى طلب الرزق بكل السبل المحلله
الا ان كون القوانين تمنع ذلك - و قد لا يكون عندك علم بهذا الامر - فقد استوجب ذلك ان اقوم بابلاغ الاداره لتقوم بدورها بابلاغك و اتخاذ اللازم 
و الاداره ابلغتنى انه تم انذارك و لم يبلغنى احد بايقافك و لا ادرى اسبابه او تداعياته 

و ايا كان ما حدث من تفاصيل فقد انتهى و كما قلت لك من يباغى الثواب من وراء العمل فلن يلتفت للعثرات مهما بلغت 
و اثق انك لن تلتفتلما حدث و فى انتظار استكمال مسيره عطائك (بدون الدعايه لشركتك  )


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2013)

SMG_MEP_COPANY قال:


> اليخليك يا مهندس محمود واتمنى من الله التوفيق لنا ولكم


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (22 مارس 2013)

على العموم ما تزعلش وانا مش هخلى حد يدخل بالاكونت ده تانى وانا بطلب منك ايقاف الاكونت ده وحزف كل المواضيع التى شارك بهالانها بصراحة مواضيع وما بها من مشاركات غير لائقة وتاخذنا الى جو غير لطيف فعلا العلم يحتاج الى جو خاص خالى من المشاحنات والتعليقات الخلافية دعونا نركز فى المضمون العلمىوبعتزر عن اى اساءة صدرت من الاكونت ده وعلى فكرة ده معمول قبل ايقاف عضويتى ويستخدمه اكثر من شخص


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> على العموم ما تزعلش وانا مش هخلى حد يدخل بالاكونت ده تانى وانا بطلب منك ايقاف الاكونت ده وحزف كل المواضيع التى شارك بهالانها بصراحة مواضيع وما بها من مشاركات غير لائقة وتاخذنا الى جو غير لطيف فعلا العلم يحتاج الى جو خاص خالى من المشاحنات والتعليقات الخلافية دعونا نركز فى المضمون العلمىوبعتزر عن اى اساءة صدرت من الاكونت ده وعلى فكرة ده معمول قبل ايقاف عضويتى ويستخدمه اكثر من شخص



استمر يا هندسه و لا تنظر الى الخلف علشان اللى بيبص وراه بيمشى على مهله و احنا عاوزينك تجرى


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> على العموم ما تزعلش وانا مش هخلى حد يدخل بالاكونت ده تانى وانا بطلب منك ايقاف الاكونت ده وحزف كل المواضيع التى شارك بهالانها بصراحة مواضيع وما بها من مشاركات غير لائقة وتاخذنا الى جو غير لطيف فعلا العلم يحتاج الى جو خاص خالى من المشاحنات والتعليقات الخلافية دعونا نركز فى المضمون العلمىوبعتزر عن اى اساءة صدرت من الاكونت ده وعلى فكرة ده معمول قبل ايقاف عضويتى ويستخدمه اكثر من شخص


استغربت كتير جدا من الكلام الي كان بيشارك بيه الاكونت الي باسم شركة smg لكن الان اقولها وبصدق استمر يا بشمهندس والتوفيق لك ولكل من ساهم في الارتقاء بالملتقي وخطوات ممتازة الي الان في الموضوع ولو في اضافات انا هشارك بيها حتي يستفيد الجميع ولنجعلها لله خالصة وصادقة ( لان الاخلاص يفتقر الي الصدق ) وأسال الله ان يرزقنا للصدق


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> سنبدا بموضوع مهم الا وهو معادلة هازن وليم لحساب الاحتكاك فى المواسير ويجب التركيز على فهم المعادلة لان بفهمها سيتم الانتهاء من اكثر من 60 بالمئة من الحسابات الهيدروليكية سواء لنظام الاطفاء او حتى نظم تغذية المياه وما شبه
> 
> المرفقات
> شيت اكسل لحل المعادلة
> ...



السلام عليكم عودا حميدا يا بشمهندس 
لي عدة استفسارات برجاء من حضرتك الاجابة عليها وتوضيحها لي حتي يتسني لي فهم المعادية السابقة 
لماذا استخدمنا معادلة hazen william ولم نستخدم معادلة darcy equation ؟ حيث ان الاثنين يتم من خلالهم حساب الفقد في الضغط للمواسير 
ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي بمحتوي من الكود كما تعودنا على الشرح السابق 
لان هذا السؤال ساله لي احد المهندسين في مقابلة في مكتب استشاري


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*حل المثال على هازن وليم*

فى المرفقات حل للمثال المعطى مسبقا اتمنى من الجميع تطبيق المعادلة يدوى وبشيت الاكسل 

الان وقد انتهينا من الخطوة الاولى اتمنى لكم التوفيق والاستعداد للخطوة التالية


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> استغربت كتير جدا من الكلام الي كان بيشارك بيه الاكونت الي باسم شركة smg لكن الان اقولها وبصدق استمر يا بشمهندس والتوفيق لك ولكل من ساهم في الارتقاء بالملتقي وخطوات ممتازة الي الان في الموضوع ولو في اضافات انا هشارك بيها حتي يستفيد الجميع ولنجعلها لله خالصة وصادقة ( لان الاخلاص يفتقر الي الصدق ) وأسال الله ان يرزقنا للصدق



م محمد
قد يصدقك البعض وقد لا يصدقك احد 
انكم لا تدرون عن تلك المشاركات 
او ان هناك احد غيركم يكتب بالحساب
ولكن في كل الاحوال مسئوليتكم الاخلاقية انت وم سيد هي اعتذار واضح عن ذلك
لانه من غير المقبول انشاء حساب والمشاركة به ويكون مفتوح لكل من هب ودب
وآسف ان اقاطع مهندس سيد وهذا السيل الجارف من العلم


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*الخطوات المنظمة للحسابات الهيدروليكية*

اولا نقوم بتحديد خطورة المبنى 
وطبعا هناك مواضيع تكلمت كثيرا عن تصنيف خطورة المبانى وطبعا ده موضوع فى ظاهره سهل هو فعلا سهل لكن محتاج شىء من الخبرة والتركيز

هناك بعض الاكواد ذكرت التصنيف على نحو 6 انواع رئيسية 
الخطورة الخفيفة والخطورة العادية المجموعة الاولى والخطورة العادية المجموعة الثانية والخطورة العالية المجموعة الاولى 
والخطورة العالية المجموعة الثانية وهناك الخطورة الخاصة
وذكرت تحت كل تصنيف الاماكن التى تعبر عنها بشكل صريح
كما سنشاهد فى المرفق التالى

وانا لست مع هذا التصنيف بالكلية ولكن هنستفيد منه


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> م محمد
> قد يصدقك البعض وقد لا يصدقك احد
> انكم لا تدرون عن تلك المشاركات
> او ان هناك احد غيركم يكتب بالحساب
> ...



مرور حضرتك ويعلم الله يشرح صدرى ان حضرتك تتابع اى موضوع لى 
وانا اعتزرت اعتزار واضح 
واكرره للجميع 
واتمنى من الله ان تسود روح من الحب والنقد البناء بيننا وان نبتعد عن تشويه صورة الاخرين فلعلنا تسرعنا بالحكم و
الرجاء الاخير اللى بطلبه من الجميع انك تدخل المنتدى تضع ما عندك من علم وتاخذ ما تريد من علم وتناقش بهدف الوصول للمعلومة السليمة
وان لا ننشغل باخطاء الاخرين ومخالفتهم فكل ما علينا ان نرفع شكوى الى الادارة وهى المسئولة فى المنتدى عن تطبيق القانون لكن لو كل واحد مننا 
انشغل بالتصدى للمخالفات بنفسه وكلامه واتهاماته وخلافه ممكن ينقلب المنتدى لعراك شخصى مثلما حدث واعتقد ان ده اثر علينا كلنا وعلى المنتدى
اتمنى كل واحد ينشغل بمهمته وربنا يوفقنا جميعا
واكرر اعتزارى عن كل المخالفات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*نكمل موضوع تحديد الخطورة لانه موضوع مهم*

*تصنيف الاشغالات**:*
*تصنيف الاشغالات يتعلق بتصميم* *وتنفيذ أنظمة المرشات المائية التلقائية* *ومصدرالمياه* *اللازم* *فقط.*

*1.* *الخطـــورة الخفيفة**Light Hazard Occupancies)**):*

*وهي الاشغالات أو جزء من* *الاشغالات التي تكون فيها قابلية احتراق المحتويات قليلة ومنخفضة بالإضافة إلى* *الحرائق التي تنتج عنها معدلات منخفضة من* *الحرارة* *.*
*امثلة لها :*
*دورالعبادة – الانديه – قاعات المحاضرات – المستشفيات – المكتبات ماعدا المخازن الضخمه بها – المتاحف – المكاتب- المطاعم – المسارح ............... الخ.*

*2.* *الخطورة العادية* *Ordinary* * Hazard Occupancies)**):*

*( أ) المجموعة الأولى* *: -*
*وهي الاشغـالات أو جـزء من* *الاشغـالات التي تكون فيها قـابلية الاحتراق منخفضة وكمية المـواد القابلة للاحتراق* *متوسطة وتكون كمية المواد القابلة للاحتراق المخزنة لايزيد ارتفاعها عن ( 2.4)م* *بالإضافة إلى الحرائق التي ينتج عنها معدلات حرارة* *متوسطة .*
*امثلة لها :*
*مواقف السيارات – المخابز – صناعات الاغذيه – محطات الالكترونيه – صناعات الزجاج – المغاسل – خدمات المطاعم*
*)**ب) المجموعة الثانية* *: -*
*وهـي الاشغـالات أو جـزء مـن الاشغـالات التي تكـون فيها قـابلية* *الإحتراق كبيرة وكـمية المـواد القـابلة للاحتراق تتراوح من الدرجة المتوسطة إلى* *العالية وتكون كمية المواد القابلة للاحتراق المخزنة لا يزيد ارتفاعها عن (3.7)م* *بالإضافة إلـى الحـرائق التي ينتج عنها معـدلات حـرارة تتراوح من المتوسطة إلى* *العالية **.*
*امثلة لها :*
*المعامل الكيميائيه – التنظيف الجاف – اسطبلات الخيول – الورش – المكتبات الضخمه – الصناعات المعدنيه – الصناعات الورقيه – مكاتب البريد – المسارح – جراجات التصليح – صناعه الاطارات – ماكينات الاعمال الخشبيه* .

*3.* *الخطورة العاليـــة* Extra Hazard Occupancies*)*):

*أ* *(* *المجموعة الأولى: **-*
*وهي الاشغالات أو جزء من الاشغالات التي تكون* *محتوياتها كبيرة الكمية أو قابليتها للاحتراق عالية جـدا وبـوجـود غبـار وأيـة مـواد أخـرى* *تنتشر فيها النار بسرعة مع معدلات حرارة عالية ناجمة عن الاحتراق ولكن مع عدم وجود* *وسائل مشتعلة أو ملتهبة أو وجودها بكمية قليلة** .*
*امثلة لها :*
*الزيوت الهيروليكيه القابله للاحتراق – المسابك – الالواح والابلاكاش – المطابع التـى تسـتخـدم الاحبار نقطه الوميض لها اقل من 37.8 درجه – المطاط – الصناعات القطنيه .......... الخ .*

*ب )* *المجموعة الثانية:-*
*مثل المجموعة الأولى ولكن تحتوي على كميات متوسطة* *أو وافرة من السوائل المشتعلة أو الملتهبة* *.*
*امثلة لها :*
*صناعات الغازيه المضغوطه – الزيوت – المنظفات – الملمعات – الدهانات – الصناعات المجهزه للاسفلت*
*4. الخطورة الخاصة* *:*
*وهي الاشغالات التي تحتـوي على كميات وافرة من مـواد* *ذات طبيعة خـاصة أثناء الاحـتراق وبكـميات كبيرة وبارتفاعات تتجـاوز مـا هـو مسموح به في* *تصنيف الاشغالات في البنود 1،2،3 ويتم الاستعانة بالمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني* *لتحديد متطلبات التصميم والتنفيذ الخاصة بهذا النوع من* *الخطورة * *.*


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

ما ذكر فى المشاركة الماضية هو ترجمة حرفيه لكود nfpa
انظر المرفقات لتعلم مكانها فى الكود ونص الكلام الاصلى


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

الموضوع الان لحسم موضوع الخطورة ليس فقط فيما ذكر ولكن
نلاحظ ان البعض ياخذ المكان وينظر فى الجدول ويختار الخطورة مباشرة بمعنى مدرسة تكون من الجدول خطورة خفيفة دون النظر لامور اخرى

كما لاحظنا ان كود ال nfpa لم يذكر اسماء لاى مكان يوضح خطورته ولكن اهتم بشرح معنى الخطورة فى كل تصنيف ولم يهتم بذكر اسم لاى مكان
وترك الامر للمصمم وهذا هو الاصح لان المدرسة او المستشفى ممكن تكون خطورة خفيفة وممكن تكون عادية ويرجع الامر للمصمم فى دراسة طبيعة المكان وتحديد خطوراته

كويس جدا ولكن من واقع الخبرة العملية فان اغلب الاماكن المدرجة تحت اسم الخطورة الخفيفة نقوم بتصميمها خطورة عادية المجموعة الاولى واحيانا الثانية
ولا نلجا الى الخطورة الخفيفة الا فى اضيق الحدود بيكون فيها المكان لا يستحق الاهتمام بشكل كبير وتكلفته منخفضة امثله لبعض المخازن التى لا تحتوى على مواد قابلة للاشتعال كمخازن الحديد والخرده وما شبه 

وبالنسبة للخطورة العلية لا تحتاج اجتهادات لانها واضحة وتتكلم عن خطورتها بنفسها مصانع البترول ومصانع الملمعات والدهانات والاحبار والزيوت
صح

لذا نلاحظ ان اغلب المشاريع التى ستقابلنا تندرج تحت الخطورة العادية


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> وانا اعتزرت اعتزار واضح
> واكرره للجميع
> واتمنى من الله ان تسود روح من الحب والنقد البناء بيننا وان نبتعد عن تشويه صورة الاخرين فلعلنا تسرعنا بالحكم و
> الرجاء الاخير اللى بطلبه من الجميع انك تدخل المنتدى تضع ما عندك من علم وتاخذ ما تريد من علم وتناقش بهدف الوصول للمعلومة السليمة
> ...



ليتك كنت قربي لاقبل راسك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*ثانيا بعد تحديد الخطورة*

الخطوة التالية تحديد المساحة التى يغطيها المرش الواحد تبعا لخطورته
مثال فى الخطورة العادية 12.1 متر مربع 
والباقية انظر المرفقات
او فى الكود 13 nfpa
chapter 5
5-6-2.2b


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> ليتك كنت قربي لاقبل راسك


العفو استاذى هذا ما احاول اتعلمه من حسن خلقك واحتوائك لاخوانك الصغار


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: ثانيا بعد تحديد الخطورة*



aati badri قال:


> ليتك كنت قربي لاقبل راسك


العفو استاذى هذا ما احاول اتعلمه من حسن خلقك واحتوائك لاخوانك الصغار


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*ثالثا الخطوة المهمة جدا*

وهى تحديد منطقة ال operation area
وهى المنطقة التى سيفرض على الكود ان اقوم بعمل حسابتى للتدفق والضغط لتغطيتها وغالبا هتكون فى ابعد طابق عن الطابق الموجود به المضخة 

ويمكن دى المعلومة اللى بيتلغبط فيها كثيرا من المبتدئين فالبعض يظن اننا بوسعنا تصميم نظام تعمل به كل المرشات المائية فى المبنى ولكن هذا مستحيل وهنعرف السبب عن طريق شرح الخطوات القادمة ولكن بتكون مساحة صغيرة من المبنى فقط هى التى استطيع توفير التدفق لها
وهذه المساحة سنعرفها حلا من الكود 

وفى ملحوظة اخرى بسمعها من البعض هو بيعتقد ان المرشات دى الموجودة فى مساحة معينة التى تخص منطقة التشغيل
هتشتغل كلها فى وقت واحد وفى مكان واحد فقط ولكن يجب ملاحظة ان بعد تحديد ال operation area
سنعرف عدد المرشات التى تعمل فى وقت واحد فيمكن ان يعمل مرش فى الطابق الارضى واخر فى الطابق الاخير وهكذا المهم اذا ذاد عدد المرشات التى تعمل فى وقت واحد عن المحدد فلن نحصل على التدفق المطلوب فى كل منطقة

على العموم انظر المرفقات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

المشاركة السابقة فى كود nfpa 13
chapter 7
7-2.3


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: ثالثا الخطوة المهمة جدا*

طبعا المرفقات السابقة هى ال Area/density curves
وسنقوم بشرحها تفصيلا بامر الله لاحقا
استودعكم الله


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

شرح ال Area/density curves
باختصار الخط الافقى يمثل الكثافة المطلوبة من الماء لكل قدم مربع من المساحة المحدد تبع الخطورة والتى تمثل هنا فى الخريطة بخطوط مائلة مكتوب على كل خط تصنيف معين للخطورة واما الخط الرئسى على اليسار يمثل ال operation area المطلوبة حسب الخطورة ومثله الخط الرئسى على اليمين ولكن بالوحدات العالمية si 

نعطى مثال للتوضيح مثلا المشروع عندى خطورة عادية المجموعة الاولى 
ندخل على المنحنى فنلاحظ خط الخطورة العادية مجموعة اولى يبدا من مساحة 1500 قدم مربع وعند كثافة 
0.15 جالون لكل قدم مربع وهو ده غالبا اللى هنختاره كما اوصى الكود
ولكن ممكن ازيد المساحة وهن ستقل الكثافة
نعطى مثال تانى مثلا الخطورة عادية جروب واحد 
ممكن اختار المساحة المطلوبة operation area 
4000 قدم مربع وفى هذه الحالة تكون الكثافة 0.1 جالون لكل قدم مربع

انظر الى المنحنى فى المشاركة السابقة وستجد الموضوع اسهل مما يمكن بامر الله


وعلى العموم ممكن نلخصه
الخطورة الخفيفة المساحة المطلوبة للتشغيل 1500 قدم مربع وكثافة 0.1 جالون لكل قدم مربع
الخطورة العادية المجموعة الاولى المساحة المطلوبة للتشغيل 1500 قدم مربع والكثافة 0.15 جالون لكل قدم مربع
الخطورة العادية المجموعة الثانية المساحة المطلوبة للتشغيل 1500 قدم مربع والكثافة 0.2 جالون لكل قدم مربع
اعتقد تقدرو تكملو صح؟​


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> م محمد قد يصدقك البعض وقد لا يصدقك احد انكم لا تدرون عن تلك المشاركات او ان هناك احد غيركم يكتب بالحساب ولكن في كل الاحوال مسئوليتكم الاخلاقية انت وم سيد هي اعتذار واضح عن ذلك لانه من غير المقبول انشاء حساب والمشاركة به ويكون مفتوح لكل من هب ودب وآسف ان اقاطع مهندس سيد وهذا السيل الجارف من العلم


 المهندس المحترم عبدالعاطي معلومة صغيرة اوضحها لحضرتك ولعلك اخطأت القول في تعليقك السابق العفو منك يا مهندسنا الغالي انا تركت smg من يوم 18 فبراير لعام 2013 ولا توجد لي اي علاقة بهذا الكلام او الاكونت عموما احترامي لحضرتك من غير ما اراك يفوق ان اوجه اليك رسالة لوم لانك رمتني بالباطل وانت لا تعلم ولو لي عندك مظلمة فانا اسامحك بها لانك اتهمت بدون علم أعتذر لو قطعت المهندس سيد ولكن من واجبه ان يرد غيبي وان يقول لحضرتك ان تركت الشركة من قرابة الشهر او ازيد ولكن خيرا اشكرك مهندس عبدالعاطي على شعورك السامي النبيبل تجاهي الملحوظ


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

ربنا يوفقك يا عطفى ويكتب الله لك الخير ولكل المسلمين


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

اخر خطو كانت Area/density curvesنكمل بامر الله الخطوة التالية الا وهى تحديد اقصى عدد للمرشات المطلوب تشغيلها وقت الحريق والتى تمثل ال OPERATION AREAطبعا المثال اللى هنشتغل عليه والمرفق فى اول المشاركات يمثل بخطورة عادية جروب واحد نظرا لانه مبنى ادارى انظر المرفقات فى اول المشاركات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*Operation area*

فى المرفقات 4 صور

الصورة الاولى للمشروع بالكامل فى حدود الخمس طوابق وطبعا المضخة كما هى موضحة فى المشروع انظر الكاد المرفق توجد فى البدروم وطبعا منطقة ال operation area 
هتكون فى الطابق الاخير لتكون ابعد منطقة عن المضخة ولكن توضح الصورة الثانية ان الطابق الاخير لا يصلح لاجراء الحسابات عليه لان مساحته صغيرة جدا لا تحتوى
على المساحة التى فرضها على الكود لتكون operation area فنختار الطابق قبل الاخير كما هو موضح فى الصورة الثالثة 
ثم ننظر للصورة الرابعة والتى تمثل تحديد ال operation area والتى تبلغ مساحتها 1500 قدم مربع او ما يعادل 139 مترمربع وطبعا عرفن الكلام ده من منحنى الكثافة والمساحة سابقا وطبعا هذه المنطقة ستحتوى على 12 مرش وده هنعرفه المشاركة القادمة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

*باقى مرفقات المشاركة السابقة*

باقى مرفقات المشاركة السابقة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

طبعا كلنا عارفين لماذا 12 مرش فى منطقة التشغيل
المساحة التى يغطيها المرش 130 قدم مربع تعادل 12 متر مربع
والمساحة المطلوب تشغيلها 1500 قدم مربع تعادل 139 متر مربع

n=area operation / area of sprinkler
1500/130

تقريبا 12 مرش


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

الخطوة التالية سنقوم الان بتحديد التدفق للمرش الواحد طبعا لا ننسى ان تصيف المشروع خطورة عادية 
المرش يغطى 130 قدم مربع
والكثافة المطلوبة 0.15 
اذا
q=area of sprinkler x d
q = 130 x 0.15 = 19.5 gpm

gpm=جالون فى الدف

وطبعا التدفق ده هو اقل تدفق لمرش فى النظام وهيكون بالطبع ابعد مرش عن المضخة يعنى اخر مرش فى 
operation area


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

ملحوظة مهمة
طبعا لما اخترنا منطقة التشغيل فى الطابق قبل الاخير بدلا من الطابق الاخير للظروف المزكورة سابقا
يجب اخذ هذا فى الاعتبار عند حسابط الضغط الاستاتيكى الناتج من وزن عمود الماء
دعونا لا نسبق الاحداث ولكن نضع الامر فى الاعتبار لوقته


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

باختصار q = k * p^0.5التدفق معلوم qوال p مطلوب يعنى الضغط عند ابعد مرش ِيتبقى k والذى يسمى ثابت الفوهة ويحدد بقطر المرش وطبعا القطر هنا نصف بوصة0.5 inغالبا ال ن هتكون 5.6الكلام ده فى الكود nfpa 13chapter 3tabel 3-2.3.1انظر المرفقاتال kوالقانون


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

حد يحسب ال p ويضعه فى مشاركة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

معلومة على الماشى قبل ما اتركم الانفى الكود الضغط لا يقل عن 7 psi


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (23 مارس 2013)

استودعكم الله والى لقاء اخر لاستكمال الموضوع بامر الله


----------



## chipsy (23 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> استودعكم الله والى لقاء اخر لاستكمال الموضوع بامر الله



في رعاية الله يا هندسه ، موضوع مرتب ومفيد ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وفى انتظار استكماله


----------



## ml1988ml (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياابو ريتاج


----------



## nofal (24 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

وجزاكم الله جميعا خيرا واتمنى التجاوب من المهتمين بالموضوع بشكل عملى وحل الامثلة المطلوبة لناخذ الموضوع الى الاتجاه العملى اكثر منه نظري
ولى سؤال الان حد يفتح مشروع الكاد ويلخص لنا مكونات المشروع من نظام الاطفاء الموجود فى التصميم


----------



## Mon Rashad (24 مارس 2013)

كنت عاوز اسال سؤال ...... لماذا لم ناخذ ال most remote Area اللى هيبقى بداخلةا ال operation area فى منطقة office 09
بحيث تكون ابعد مسار بالنسبة لل zone


----------



## Mon Rashad (24 مارس 2013)

اعتقد ان النظام اللى فى الكاد ده يعتبر combined system= stand pipe sys + automatic sprinkler sys, single riser for each sys
عندى سؤال اخر لماذا فى ال stand pipe sus معملتش PRV و وصلته بال drain line ?


----------



## Mon Rashad (24 مارس 2013)

Q= 12.12 Psi > 7 Psi
then accepted


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> كنت عاوز اسال سؤال ...... لماذا لم ناخذ ال most remote Area اللى هيبقى بداخلةا ال operation area فى منطقة office 09
> بحيث تكون ابعد مسار بالنسبة لل zone


بالفعل انا قست المسافة تانى تقريبا متساوية من zcv
يعنى كلاهما صواب


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> اعتقد ان النظام اللى فى الكاد ده يعتبر combined system= stand pipe sys + automatic sprinkler sys, single riser for each sys
> عندى سؤال اخر لماذا فى ال stand pipe sus معملتش PRV و وصلته بال drain line ?



هو بالفعل نظام مشترك ولكن كل صاعد منفصل المرشات صاعد لحاله موجود منفصل
والصناديق كل مجموعة صناديق فوق بعض فى كل طابق والطابق الذى يليه له صاعد منفصل
راجع الرسم من الطابق الموجود به بالمضخة وحتى اخر طابق 
تتبع مسارات المواسير من المضخة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> هو بالفعل نظام مشترك ولكن كل صاعد منفصل المرشات صاعد لحاله موجود منفصل
> والصناديق كل مجموعة صناديق فوق بعض فى كل طابق والطابق الذى يليه له صاعد منفصل
> راجع الرسم من الطابق الموجود به بالمضخة وحتى اخر طابق
> تتبع مسارات المواسير من المضخة




الا اذا كنت تقصد بدلا من _single riser for each sys

separte بدل single_​


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

mon rashad قال:


> q= 12.12 psi > 7 psi
> then accepted



ممتاز

وبكده حسبت التدفق والضغط المتبقين عند ابعد مرش فى النظام

q=19.5 gpm
p=12.12 psi


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (24 مارس 2013)

mon rashad قال:


> q= 12.12 psi > 7 psi
> then accepted



طبعا عارف ان القصد هنا p
وليس q

وانها غلطة قلم حبيت اوضح فقط كى لا يحدث لبس


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 مارس 2013)

شكرأ جزيلا على هذا الشرح الرائع بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار المزيد فى هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ماهر عراقى (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: الشيت المستخدم فى الحسابات*

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## Mon Rashad (25 مارس 2013)

عفوا هنا اقصد p 
تمام يا بشمهندس انا اقصد seprate علشان كل نظام قائم بذاته
شكرا جزيلا للتصحيح 
وشكرا للاهتمام


----------



## fayek9 (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سيد ولكن عندى استفسار ماهى حدود k-factor ال 5.6 بمعنى لو عندى مول أو فندق وارتفاع سقفه يزيد عن 6 متر هل يتم استخدام رشاش بنفس ال k-factor ول يتم تغييرها وعلى اى اساس يتم تغيير قيمة k-factor ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سيد ولكن عندى استفسار ماهى حدود k-factor ال 5.6 ب معنى لو عندى مول أو فندق وارتفاع سقفه يزيد عن 6 متر هل يتم استخدام رشاش بنفس ال k-factor ول يتم تغييرها وعلى اى اساس يتم تغيير قيمة k-factor ولك جزيل الشكر



من الممكن استخدام مرش قطره 3/4 بوصة ب k تساوى 8


----------



## fayek9 (26 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> من الممكن استخدام مرش قطره 3/4 بوصة ب k تساوى 8



شكرا لردك ولكن على اى اساس تم التغيير على اساس ارتفاع السقف ؟ وهل فى جدول فى الكود لهذه الجزئية


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

كان عندى سؤال هو ال residual Pressure = 0.5 bar ده method hydraluic calculation
هل نفس القاعدة دى تمشي لل pipe schedual method ?


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

mon rashad قال:


> كان عندى سؤال هو ال residual pressure = 0.5 bar ده method hydraluic calculationهل نفس القاعدة دى تمشي لل pipe schedual method ?


انظر المرفقاتاحب فقط الفت النظر ان الكود تكلم فى هذه النقطة باستفاضة (انظر الفصل 8 nfpa 13)ولكن فى الوقت نفسه افضل التركيز على الارقام التى ذكرتها كى نتمكن من التركيز فى خطوات الحسابان نفسها لان الموضوع ده فى تفاصيل كثيرةوبعد الانتهاء من خطوات الحسابات ممكن نستفيض فى هذه الجزئية وفعلا سؤال يستحق الاحتراموفى المرفقات الاجابة باختصاركمان طريقة الجداول استخدمها محدود وفى مساحات صغيرة كما هو موضح فى نفس الفصل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

بامر الله نبدا اليوم فى الخطوة الاولى فى المثال المرفق سابقا


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

thanks alot 
can't wait to continue such an intresting subject


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

*نزلو المرفقات دى واستعدو*

صورة لمنطقة ال operation areaوصورة لها ايضا 3d توضح شكلها فى الحقيقة تقريبا


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

*نسخة اخرى من شيت الحسابات*

ابلغت بطريقة الاخ احمد بضم الهمزةبان الشيت لا يعمل فهذه نسخة اخرى طبعا الارقام فيه تخص مشروع اخر ونحن هنا هنحل المثال المرفق سويا


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

*الخطوة الاولى فى الشيت*

هنا الخطوة الاولى محلولة انظر الى منطقة ال operation areaواتبع الخطوة الاولى منتظر حد يشرحلى عملنا كيف الخطوة الاولى فى الشيت


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

شؤال
مبدءيا كدة الاقطار المتوزعه علي الرسم دي من الكود مظبوط ؟ يعنى اقضد انى معملتش tryial and Error with the friction for a corresponding Diameter between the hydraulic calc and the pipe schedual
صح الكلام دة ولا خطا ؟


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> شؤالمبدءيا كدة الاقطار المتوزعه علي الرسم دي من الكود مظبوط ؟ يعنى اقضد انى معملتش tryial and Error with the friction for a corresponding Diameter between the hydraulic calc and the pipe schedualصح الكلام دة ولا خطا ؟


ليس لنا علاقة بالاقطار فى الرسماحنا لسة هنحل المثال ونجيب الاقطار ونضعها على الرسمكمان الاقطار على الرسم فيها اخطاء كثيرةلكن لسة بنحل المثال من البداية


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

دعنا نمشى مع اول خطوة طبعا كل الحسابات فى اول الصفحة اعلى الجدول تم حلها تفصيليا من قبلخلينا ننظر للرسم وكذلك للشيت الموجود فيه الخطوة الاولى ونذكر الخطوات منتظر


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

*اقل قطر للماسورة*

الكود فى nfpa 13chapter 88-4.1ينص على ان اقل قطر يستخدم هو 1 بوصة فى المواسير المعدنيةاو 3/4 بوصة للمواسير النحاس والغير معدنية عموما انظر المرفقات


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

*Table 8-4.3.1 Equivalent Schedule 40 Steel Pipe Length Chart*

هنحتاج الجدول ده فى الخطوة الاولىلحساب الطول المكافىء للاكواع والمحابس والفتينج عموماnfpa 13 chapter 8Table 8-4.3.1 Equivalent Schedule 40 Steel Pipe Length Chart


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

لى طلب بسيط للمتدربين معنا عدم الاكتفاء بالصور المرفقةويجب فتح الكود نفسه للتدرب على استخدامه والتصفح فيه


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: الخطوة الاولى فى الشيت*

for Q we calculated it later
for pipe length =3m ( adistance between 2 sprinkler ) + 35 Cm from the branch over head to the sprinkler thats total of 3.35M =11ft
for the minor losses elbow 90 go to the chats we get the equilant lenght of 2ft
from hazen william Eq. c= 120, Q=19.5, L= 13 ( total minor & major ) D=1 
we get friction loss 0.1566 Psi\ft , pressure friction 2.04 Psi thus the pressure at point 2 must be qual the resdual press of point 1 + losses =14.6 Psi
Q2=5.6(14.6)^0.5= 21.39
* note we didnt consider the table A-6-3.2 that mentioned that 1" sch 40 inner diameter = 1.049


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: الخطوة الاولى فى الشيت*



Mon Rashad قال:


> for Q we calculated it laterfor pipe length =3m ( adistance between 2 sprinkler ) + 35 Cm from the branch over head to the sprinkler thats total of 3.35M =11ftfor the minor losses elbow 90 go to the chats we get the equilant lenght of 2ftfrom hazen william Eq. c= 120, Q=19.5, L= 13 ( total minor & major ) D=1 we get friction loss 0.1566 Psi\ft , pressure friction 2.04 Psi thus the pressure at point 2 must be qual the resdual press of point 1 + losses =14.6 PsiQ2=5.6(14.6)^0.5= 21.39* note we didnt consider the table A-6-3.2 that mentioned that 1" sch 40 inner diameter = 1.049


ممتاز جدا جدا جداولم اكن اتوقع ملحوظة القطر الداخلى فقد ذكرنها من قبل وارفقنا جدول للاقطار الداخلية فى اول المشاركاتاكرر تانى ممتاز


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

ربنا يحليك ده من ذوقك يا هندسة و شكرا لتشجيعك


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

*رد: الخطوة الاولى فى الشيت*

بس حته الاقطار اللي كنت قلت لحضرتك عليها من شويه بتاعت اننا حطنا الاقطار في رىسمت الكاد بناء علي ال pipe schedual انا كان قصدي اننا اتبعنا هذه الطريقة امعرفة ال friction 
because i cant go to hazzen william equation without a radius 
am i correct ?


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (26 مارس 2013)

because i cant go to hazzen william equation without a radiusمش فهم؟


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

mean that first of all we asume the radius of each pipes according to pipe schdeual method even if we are working according to a hydraluic calc method.
because if we have to know the losses in the pipes we must have the pipe diameter
is that correct ?
as sometimes we have to change the pipe diametr even if its according to the pipe sch method because a high flow is in this pipe leads to a high friction any way we can skip this issue right now and get Continue to the steps


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

اتفضل كمل يا هندسه


----------



## Mon Rashad (26 مارس 2013)

لماذا في اخر خطوه لما جينا نحسب Q2 لم ناخذ في الاعتبار ال pressure drop في الوصله 35cm اللي ما بين ال branch & sprinkler2


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> mean that first of all we asume the radius of each pipes according to pipe schdeual method even if we are working according to a hydraluic calc method.
> because if we have to know the losses in the pipes we must have the pipe diameter
> is that correct ?
> as sometimes we have to change the pipe diametr even if its according to the pipe sch method because a high flow is in this pipe leads to a high friction any way we can skip this issue right now and get Continue to the steps



اوك انت تقصد قطر الماسورة
اللى لغبطنى radius

المهم اننا فعلا ممكن نعمل كده ولكن فى نص صريح فى الكود اقل قطر للماسورة 1 بوصة وانا ذكرت مكان النص وواضع له صورة فى المشاركة السابقة باسم اقل قطر للماسورة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

mon rashad قال:


> لماذا في اخر خطوه لما جينا نحسب q2 لم ناخذ في الاعتبار ال pressure drop في الوصله 35cm اللي ما بين ال branch & sprinkler2



طبعا لا يجوز هذا انى ادخل فى هذه الوصلة ولو لاحظت فى الصورة ال 3d الموضحة لمنطقة التشغيل ستجد ان رقم 2 موضوعة على الفرع نفسه وليست موجودة عند المرش نفسه


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> لماذا في اخر خطوه لما جينا نحسب Q2 لم ناخذ في الاعتبار ال pressure drop في الوصله 35cm اللي ما بين ال branch & sprinkler2



شوف الحسابات الخاصة بضغط المضخة ستكون فى المسار التالى فقط 
من 1 الى 2 الى 3 الى 4 الى a الى b الى c ثم الى ال zone control valve ثم الى نهاية الصاعد فى الطابق الموجود به المضخة ثم الى الماسورة المغذية المؤدية الى المضخة ثم الى مجموعة المحابس الموجودة عند المضخة ثم الى وصلة المضخة نفسها


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

ولكننا سندخل الى كل فروع منطقة التشغيل فقط لحساب التدفق فقط الخاص بكل هذه المنطقة لان ده هو التدفق الرئيسى للنظام ولكننا لن ندخل اى فروع اخر وسنظل فقط المسار المذكور اعلاه
وهنتبع طريقه اعذرونى انها هتكون بسيطة شوية فى التعبير لاننى ادرى بعقلية وتفكير اى شخص جديد فى المجال وفعلا الموضوع سهل لكن فيه جزء غير منطقى لحديثى التخرج الا وهو انه يعتقد ان الضغط يجمع فى كل النظام المحمل على المضخة بمعنى ان الضغط فى المرش 12 psi والمرشات اللى هتشتغل 12 مرش اذن مبدائيا كده وخلاف الاحتكاك عندى 144 psi وهذا الكلام غير صحيح ودعونى ابسطها لكم فى المشاركات القادمة بامر الله


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

تمام بس انا لسه عندي نفس السؤال ان لو كان الرشاش راكب علي الفرع علطول من غير الوصله ال 35Cm كان هتبفي مظبوط ان Q2=k(P2)^0.5 
لكن في حاله الوصله ال 35Cm اللي ركبه علي الفرع و اللي انا هفرص ان الضغط عند اخرها ( اي عند الفوهه -المرش-) P2'
حيث يوجد ففد بين P2 & P2'
لذلك اعتقد ان Q2'=k(P2')^0.5
لان في المعادله السابقه الضغط المذكور هو الضغط عند الفوهه وليس عند الفرع
(ولكن مشكلتي في هذا الافتراض السابق : i cant calculate the Pressuere drop between point P2 and P2' as the flow rate in the 35 Cm is Unknown)


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> تمام بس انا لسه عندي نفس السؤال ان لو كان الرشاش راكب علي الفرع علطول من غير الوصله ال 35Cm كان هتبفي مظبوط ان Q2=k(P2)^0.5
> لكن في حاله الوصله ال 35Cm اللي ركبه علي الفرع و اللي انا هفرص ان الضغط عند اخرها ( اي عند الفوهه -المرش-) P2'
> حيث يوجد ففد بين P2 & P2'
> لذلك اعتقد ان Q2'=k(P2')^0.5
> ...





Mon Rashad قال:


> تمام بس انا لسه عندي نفس السؤال ان لو كان الرشاش راكب علي الفرع علطول من غير الوصله ال 35Cm كان هتبفي مظبوط ان Q2=k(P2)^0.5
> لكن في حاله الوصله ال 35Cm اللي ركبه علي الفرع و اللي انا هفرص ان الضغط عند اخرها ( اي عند الفوهه -المرش-) P2'
> حيث يوجد ففد بين P2 & P2'
> لذلك اعتقد ان Q2'=k(P2')^0.5
> ...



تفكير منطقى جدا وبالغ الذكاء ويدل على فهمك القوى لاساسيات الموائع
ولكنه غير صحيح فى حالة حساب الضغوط
شوف لماذا اخترنا اخر مرش لنبدا بيه الحسابات لانه ابعد مرش عن المضخة وعنده اكبر نسبة فقد فى الضغط اذا حققنا عنده الضغط المتبقى المطلوب من الكود والتدفق المطلوب بالتالى اى مرش يقع بين هذه المرش والمضخة سيتحقق عنده الضغط المطلوب والتدفق المطلوب انا لا يهمنى انى ادخل فى ال 35 سم للمرش التانى علشان احسب الفقد فيها لان هذه المرش اقرب الى المضخة من اخر مرش اذا سيصل له الضغط المطلوب والتدفق المطلوب


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> تمام بس انا لسه عندي نفس السؤال ان لو كان الرشاش راكب علي الفرع علطول من غير الوصله ال 35Cm كان هتبفي مظبوط ان Q2=k(P2)^0.5
> لكن في حاله الوصله ال 35Cm اللي ركبه علي الفرع و اللي انا هفرص ان الضغط عند اخرها ( اي عند الفوهه -المرش-) P2'
> حيث يوجد ففد بين P2 & P2'
> لذلك اعتقد ان Q2'=k(P2')^0.5
> ...





Mon Rashad قال:


> تمام بس انا لسه عندي نفس السؤال ان لو كان الرشاش راكب علي الفرع علطول من غير الوصله ال 35Cm كان هتبفي مظبوط ان Q2=k(P2)^0.5
> لكن في حاله الوصله ال 35Cm اللي ركبه علي الفرع و اللي انا هفرص ان الضغط عند اخرها ( اي عند الفوهه -المرش-) P2'
> حيث يوجد ففد بين P2 & P2'
> لذلك اعتقد ان Q2'=k(P2')^0.5
> ...



تعليقا فقط على الجزئية بالون الاحمر
لا خالص مطلقا الضغط المذكور فى المثال المحلول الخطوة الاولى هو الضغط عند بداية الماسورة النازلة للمرش الثانى فى نقطة التقائها مع ال branch
وليس الضغط عند الفوههة وانا دقيق جدا فى الرسمة ال 3d وستجد ان النقطة 2 موجودة فى اعلى الماسورة الخاصة بالمرش الثانى على الفرع نفسه وليست موجودة على الفوههة
بخلاف النقطة 1 ستجدها مكتوبة على الفوههة وانا متفق معاك ان هناك فقد فى الضغط داخل هذه الوصلة ولكن لا يهمنى فى شىء لان حسابتى على الابعد اللى هو المرش 1 فاى كان الفقد فى الضغط سيكون اقل من الفقد فى الضغط للوصول للمرش 1 فما بالك بان المرش 1 يصل له المطلوب فما بال المرش الثانى


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> تمام بس انا لسه عندي نفس السؤال ان لو كان الرشاش راكب علي الفرع علطول من غير الوصله ال 35Cm كان هتبفي مظبوط ان Q2=k(P2)^0.5
> لكن في حاله الوصله ال 35Cm اللي ركبه علي الفرع و اللي انا هفرص ان الضغط عند اخرها ( اي عند الفوهه -المرش-) P2'
> حيث يوجد ففد بين P2 & P2'
> لذلك اعتقد ان Q2'=k(P2')^0.5
> ...



انظر الصورة تانى فى المرفقات ليس بالاهمية ابدا الدخول الى وصلة المرش الثانى


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> تعليقا فقط على الجزئية بالون الاحمر
> لا خالص مطلقا الضغط المذكور فى المثال المحلول الخطوة الاولى هو الضغط عند بداية الماسورة النازلة للمرش الثانى فى نقطة التقائها مع ال branch
> وليس الضغط عند الفوههة وانا دقيق جدا فى الرسمة ال 3d وستجد ان النقطة 2 موجودة فى اعلى الماسورة الخاصة بالمرش الثانى على الفرع نفسه وليست موجودة على الفوههة
> بخلاف النقطة 1 ستجدها مكتوبة على الفوههة وانا متفق معاك ان هناك فقد فى الضغط داخل هذه الوصلة ولكن لا يهمنى فى شىء لان حسابتى على الابعد اللى هو المرش 1 فاى كان الفقد فى الضغط سيكون اقل من الفقد فى الضغط للوصول للمرش 1 فما بالك بان المرش 1 يصل له المطلوب فما بال المرش الثانى



تمام ي بشمهندس انا فاهم ان نقطه 2 دي علي ال branch لذلك علشان افصل بينهم و انا بتكلم في المره السابقه سميت (2 = point on the branch ) 
(2' = sprinkler point )
ولكن انا شايف ان انا مقدرش احسب ضغوط صحيحه و حسابات ال flow not accurat ------>
او العكس لان كل منهم معتمد علي الاخر , و انا في نهايه الحسبات عاوز اعرف ال (system demand (P,Q 
علشان اعمل pump selection
حتي علي اعتبار ان انا معايا ال total Flow rate من ال Area\density curve برضه هحتاج اعرف ال flow rate correct عند اي نقطه انا بحسب عندها علشان احسب
ال pressure المناظر لنفس النقاط فيطلع في الاخر ال Total pressure مظبوط
as point 2 which is on the branch dose not consider a sprinkler so i cant apply Q2=k(p2)^0.5 
as K-factor= 5.6 apply only for the 0.5" sprinkler not for a 1" pipe

معلش انا عارف ان انا دوشت حضرتك .
شكرا لسعه صدرك


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

its similar to a 
volt = head or pressure
current = flow rate 
resistance = pipes 
so if the volt (Pressure ) changes across the resistance ( pipe) thats definitely will affect the current ( flow rate)


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

المهندس المبدع mon بجد فكرتنى بلعبة الشطرنج والسجال الرائع فيها وبجد انت مهندس تستحق الاحترام فى تفكيرك ولكن خلينا نحسم هذه النقطة اللى احنا متفقين فيها وليس مختلفين ولكن فى جزئية غيبة عنك ولكن دعنا نحسم هذا النقاش العلمى الممتع بالنسبة لىانظر الرسم وافترض الان ان المضخة موجودة عند النقطة 2 بمعنى ان النظام كله عبارة عن مضخة موجودة عند النقطة 2 وهناك مرشين انا اللى يهمنى الان ضغط هذه المضخة والتدفق ليها ليغذى المرشين بالشروط المعروفة من قبل احسبلى المضخة هتكون كام تدفق وضغط وبناءا على حلك هثبت لك المراد


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

خلى بالك مهندس رشاد انا متفق معاك جدا فى كل ما قلت ولكن خلينا نشوف الحل العملى لنصل لحسم لهذه النقطة


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

ولكن مشكلتي في هذا الافتراض السابق : i cant calculate the Pressuere drop between point P2 and P2' as the flow rate in the 35 Cm is Unknown
لذلك مش هعرف احلها برضو لو عندي هذه الوصله بتاعت ال 35Cm حتي لو عندي المضخه عند 2
ولكن من السهل تاحساب لو لم تكن هناك الوصله ؟ 

طيب يمكن السؤال ده يساعدني شويه لو انا شلت كل الوصلات ال 35cm من كل الرشاشات ماعدا اول رشاش ايه اللى هيفرق 
لو كل الوصلات موجودة كما في المثال اللي احنا شغلين فيه حاليا ؟


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> ولكن مشكلتي في هذا الافتراض السابق : i cant calculate the Pressuere drop between point P2 and P2' as the flow rate in the 35 Cm is Unknownلذلك مش هعرف احلها برضو لو عندي هذه الوصله بتاعت ال 35Cm حتي لو عندي المضخه عند 2ولكن من السهل تاحساب لو لم تكن هناك الوصله ؟ طيب يمكن السؤال ده يساعدني شويه لو انا شلت كل الوصلات ال 35cm من كل الرشاشات ماعدا اول رشاش ايه اللى هيفرق لو كل الوصلات موجودة كما في المثال اللي احنا شغلين فيه حاليا ؟


ردك حسم الموضوع اذا انت هتحل المثال مفترض ان المرش بدون هذه الوصلة وان المرش مفتوح مباشرة من الفرع ولكن هذه الوصلة امر واقع وغير مؤثرلانك لازم تصل من الفرع الى المرش بهذه الوصلة ممكن تكون 10 سم لان المرش هيكون عند السقف المستعار والفرع هيكون بعيد عن السقف المستعار بمسافة ممكن 10 سم او حتى 35 سم وصدقنى حسابيا هى غير مؤثرة


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

Great Respect .. ... to you Eng\ السيد حلاوه
thanks alot.. 
اتفضل كمل يا يشمهندس م انا فعلا استمتعت بمناقشه المعضله :20:


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

تعالى افترض معاك افتراض لذيذ بداية هنخلى المرش مباشرة على الفرع بدون الوصلة وهنطلع القيم هتطلع كده منطقية صح لحد كده متفقينثم بعد ذلك نركب الوصلة هنا نتيجة الاحتكاك المضاف من الوصلة هيختلف التدفق وممكن نحسبه سنجد ان قيمة ال التدفق الجديدة لهذا المرش قلت ولكنها لم تصل الى حد اقل من المطلوب عند اى مرش او اقل مرش اللى هو حسب المثال 19 ونصف جالون فى الدقيقة لذلك ممكن اهمال هذه الجزئية لانها غير مؤثرةبمعنى فعليا التدفق النهائى للمضخة هيكون كافى فعليا حسب طلب الكود ولكنه ليس بدقة 100 بالمئة ولكنه كافى بنسبة 100 بالمئةنتفق على ذلك مبدئيا ونكمل الخطوة التالية ايه رايك


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> تعالى افترض معاك افتراض لذيذ بداية هنخلى المرش مباشرة على الفرع بدون الوصلة وهنطلع القيم هتطلع كده منطقية صح لحد كده متفقين ثم بعد ذلك نركب الوصلة هنا نتيجة الاحتكاك المضاف من الوصلة هيختلف التدفق وممكن نحسبه سنجد ان قيمة ال التدفق الجديدة لهذا المرش قلت ولكنها لم تصل الى حد اقل من المطلوب عند اى مرش او اقل مرش اللى هو حسب المثال 19 ونصف جالون فى الدقيقة لذلك ممكن اهمال هذه الجزئية لانها غير مؤثرةبمعنى فعليا التدفق النهائى للمضخة هيكون كافى فعليا حسب طلب الكود ولكنه ليس بدقة 100 بالمئة ولكنه كافى بنسبة 100 بالمئةنتفق على ذلك مبدئيا ونكمل الخطوة التالية ايه رايك


 thats fair enough 
i can never complain
كده تمام م انا متفق جدا مع حضرتك

by the way i tried to send you a msg on FB yesterday because on this site i cant send you a msg because am a new guy here and my posts is less than 50 Posts


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Now you can complement will wait you to the next step and then I put my comment


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> thats fair enough i can never complainكده تمام م انا متفق جدا مع حضرتك by the way i tried to send you a msg on FB yesterday because on this site i cant send you a msg because am a new guy here and my posts is less than 50 Posts


You can enter on my profile and take my e-mail and I will wait your message


----------



## Mon Rashad (27 مارس 2013)

3-2
Q3-2=Q1+Q2 =40.57 GPM this Q3-2 is the flow in the 3-2 pipe not equal to Q3
Lpipe =9.84" , D= 1" , Ltee = 5 ft @ 1" sch 40 table
L total 14.84 ft
from hazen william :
Pressure Drop = 9.02 psi
P3=P2+Pdrop = 14.16+9.02=
p3=23.18 PSI
Q3= 5.6*(23.18)^0.5
Q3 = 26.96 gpm


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> 3-2Q3-2=Q1+Q2 =40.57 GPM this Q3-2 is the flow in the 3-2 pipe not equal to Q3Lpipe =9.84" , D= 1" , Ltee = 5 ft @ 1" sch 40 tableL total 14.84 ftfrom hazen william ressure Drop = 9.02 psiP3=P2+Pdrop = 14.16+9.02=p3=23.18 PSIQ3= 5.6*(23.18)^0.5Q3 = 26.96 gpm


ممتاز ممكن تضيف الخطوة دى لشيت الاكسل وترفقه بحيث نتبع كل الخطوات على الشيت ونتوقف عند النقاط المهمة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (27 مارس 2013)

لو فى تعب عليك قولى لكن انا مستمتع بمشاركاتك وفهمك العميق للموضوعتحياتى لمجهودك معى فى الكورس اللى اتمنى من الله ان يكون مفيد للجميع


----------



## Mon Rashad (28 مارس 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق SMG-hydraulic calculation - mine.rar
انا اعتزر لان انا مش شاطر قوي في ال xl
انا فرضت ان الوصله بين ال cross main و ال branch = 0.49ft =15cm
عندي مشكله عند A 
i dont know the flow rate in the branch 8-7-6-5 to calculate the pressure Drop in this branch in order to get continue 
to the other branch 12 - 11 -10 -9 
note : في بعض ال وصلات الي بها اقطار مختلفه تجاهلت هذا التاثير لان في جدول الوصلات مافيش حاجه بتقولي مثلا tee 1.5"/2" بتساوي كذا feet
يوجد كوع 90 نسيته في الحساب ما بين 4'-a


----------



## Mon Rashad (28 مارس 2013)

انا اعتزر لان انا مش شاطر قوي في ال xl
مشاهدة المرفق 89123 انا فرضت ان الوصله بين ال cross main و ال branch = 0.49ft =15cm
عندي مشكله عند A 
i dont know the flow rate in the branch 8-7-6-5 to calculate the pressure Drop in this branch in order to get continue 
to the other branch 12 - 11 -10 -9 

This file after modefication of the 90 Elbow that is missed in the previous sheet i attached before


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (28 مارس 2013)

بامر الله نكمل يوم السبت وبامر الله يكون كورس مفيد ليك وليا اولا ولكل المشتركين


----------



## Mon Rashad (28 مارس 2013)

تمام ان شاء الله نكمل يوم السبت
have a nice Week end 
God with you


----------



## zanitty (29 مارس 2013)

من يوم ما اتحط الموضوع و كل يوم اقول حخش افصفصه و مبخشش ... و بجد انا محتاج افهم الطريقه دى و مستنى الموضوع يكمل و اتمنى انه يكمل يا هندسه ميقفش قبل خط النهايه زى موضوع مراوح السلم  عندى كام استفسار لقطتهم كده من الشرح و معلش حغلبك معايا


مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> شرح ال Area/density curves
> باختصار الخط الافقى يمثل الكثافة المطلوبة من الماء لكل قدم مربع من المساحة المحدد تبع الخطورة والتى تمثل هنا فى الخريطة بخطوط مائلة مكتوب على كل خط تصنيف معين للخطورة واما الخط الرئسى على اليسار يمثل ال operation area المطلوبة حسب الخطورة ومثله الخط الرئسى على اليمين ولكن بالوحدات العالمية si
> 
> نعطى مثال للتوضيح مثلا المشروع عندى خطورة عادية المجموعة الاولى
> ...


كده العمليه اتحولت لثوابت 
يا ريت حضرتك تذكر لنا الجزئيه اللى فيها توصيه الكود و ليه اوصى بالنقطه دى تحديدا و ايه الفرق لو اخدتها نقطه تانيه و يا ترى ده حياثر علس حسابات المضخه و اللا لا و يا ترى هل ده هيفرق فى توزيع السبرنكلرات و اللا لا لانه لو كده يبقى القيم فى كل الحسابات مفروض تطلع متشابهه طالما 0.15 ثابته و ال 130 قدم مربع بتاعه السبرنكلر ثابته ... يا رب اكون عارف اوضح سؤالى



مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> باختصار q = k * p^0.5التدفق معلوم qوال p مطلوب يعنى الضغط عند ابعد مرش ِيتبقى k والذى يسمى ثابت الفوهة ويحدد بقطر المرش وطبعا القطر هنا نصف بوصة0.5 inغالبا ال ن هتكون 5.6الكلام ده فى الكود nfpa 13chapter 3tabel 3-2.3.1انظر المرفقاتال kوالقانون





مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> من الممكن استخدام مرش قطره 3/4 بوصة ب k تساوى 8


على اي اساس اخترت 5.6 او 8 رغم ان فيه قيم مختلفه لنفس القطر اللى هو 0.5 او 3|4



محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم عودا حميدا يا بشمهندس
> لي عدة استفسارات برجاء من حضرتك الاجابة عليها وتوضيحها لي حتي يتسني لي فهم المعادية السابقة
> لماذا استخدمنا معادلة hazen william ولم نستخدم معادلة darcy equation ؟ حيث ان الاثنين يتم من خلالهم حساب الفقد في الضغط للمواسير
> ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي بمحتوي من الكود كما تعودنا على الشرح السابق
> لان هذا السؤال ساله لي احد المهندسين في مقابلة في مكتب استشاري


منتظر اجابه السؤال ده كمان لانى كاستشارى ممكن اى مقاول يزنقنى فيه و هيبقى شكلى وحش لو مجاوبتوش


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

*darcy equation*

ساجيبك باختصار
اولا على darcy equation
بداية احب هل تعرف معادلة darcy وهل استخدمتها من قبل فى اى حسابات
ثانيا من قال ان معادلة darcy لا تستخدم فى حسابات الحريق

كلا المعادلتين يستخدمو فى حسابات الحريق ولكن hazen willaims تستخدم فى الحالات العادية اى مع الماء وما شبه من لزوجة
اما darcy فقد صممت من اجل المحاليل ذات اللزوجة العالية فهى اكثر دقة من hazen

ربما لا يقابلك استخدام darcy بشكل كبير وذلك لان فى الاوضاع العادية يكفيك استخدام hazen لسهولة استخدامها وقلة المعطيات
وسرعة الحسابات

ولكن انتشر فى الاونة الاخيرة محلول يدعى propyleneglycol solutions

هذا المحلول ضد التجمد ولكن ذات لزوجة عالية فلا يصلح معه الا darcy

كمان فى حالى التدفق العالى للمرشات وقد تصل ال k الى 20 او اكثر فلا يصلح الا darky

كمان وعلى ما اعتقد ان darky تصلح لحسابات ال friction فى حالة التدفق بالجاذبية عن hazen


من الاخر لا تنشغل كثيرا الان ب darcy وخصوصا اذا كنت مبتدى فى الحسابات لان فى معظم الحالات hzen ستكفيك وبنتائج صحيحة

اما المشاريع التى نحتاج لها لمحلول ضد التجمد فهى منتشرة فى اوربا وما شبه وانا بخبرتى الصغيرة لم استخدم هذا المحلول
فى بيئتنا 

ومن اراد ان يستذيد من darcy ممكن نفتح لها موضوع خاص او يراسلنى على الميل


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

نص معادلة darcy
This formula was refined further by several engineers including Henri Darcy and Julius Weisbach
into what is referred to today as the Darcy-Weisbach formula. The Darcy-Weisbach formula expand on the
concept of the friction factor first utilized by Chezy and modifies the formula into:
h = f L/D x V²/2g
h = friction loss (ft of head)
f = friction loss factor (from Moody Diagram)
L = length of pipe or tube (ft)
V = velocity of flow in tube (ft/sec)
D = diameter of pipe (ft)
g = gravitational constant = 32.2 ft/sec

وعتقد انها تفضل ايضا مع حسابات الفوم


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

*كده الموضوع تحول الى ثوابت*



zanitty قال:


> من يوم ما اتحط الموضوع و كل يوم اقول حخش افصفصه و مبخشش ... و بجد انا محتاج افهم الطريقه دى و مستنى الموضوع يكمل و اتمنى انه يكمل يا هندسه ميقفش قبل خط النهايه زى موضوع مراوح السلم  عندى كام استفسار لقطتهم كده من الشرح و معلش حغلبك معايا
> 
> كده العمليه اتحولت لثوابت
> يا ريت حضرتك تذكر لنا الجزئيه اللى فيها توصيه الكود و ليه اوصى بالنقطه دى تحديدا و ايه الفرق لو اخدتها نقطه تانيه و يا ترى ده حياثر علس حسابات المضخه و اللا لا و يا ترى هل ده هيفرق فى توزيع السبرنكلرات و اللا لا لانه لو كده يبقى القيم فى كل الحسابات مفروض تطلع متشابهه طالما 0.15 ثابته و ال 130 قدم مربع بتاعه السبرنكلر ثابته ... يا رب اكون عارف اوضح سؤالى
> ...


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

طيب فى سؤال كويس انت سئلته
على ما المترتب على الاختلاف فى اختيار ال opration area 
اولا 
لن يحدث اختلاف فى توزيع المرشات لان تحديد ال operation area 
ياتى بعد توزيع المرشات فى المشروع ولان توزيع المرشات لا يعتمد ابدا على منحنى المساحة والكثافة
وطبعا انت عارف كيفية توزيع المرشات 

طيب هل ستختلف الحسابات بالطبع نعم
لانك لما هتزيد المساحة هيزيد عدد المرشات اللى هتشتغل فى وقت واحد وكمان هتختلف كثافتها فهتكون الحسابات مختلفة والتدفق المطلوب من المرش هيختلف كثيرا وهكذا


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2013)

تمام يا هندسه 
فى مشاركتك الاولى بدا لى انك لم تفهم المغزى من سؤالى و لذلك قلت حين انهيت السؤال انى اخشى ان لا اكون قد وضحت سؤالى بالشكل الكافى 
لكنك فى المشاركه الثانيه اجبت عن ما جال بخاطرى يعنى ملحوقه الحمد لله 

كده انت جاوبتنى على حتتين فاضل لى عندك قيمه ال k


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

7-2.3.1.3
Regardless of which of the two methods is used, the following restrictions shall apply:
(a)	For areas of sprinkler operation less than 1500 ft2 (139 m2) used for light and ordinary hazard occupancies, the density for 1500 ft2 (139 m2) shall be used. For areas of sprinkler operation less than 2500 ft2 (232 m2) for extra hazard occupancies, the density 
for 2500 ft2 (232 m2) shall be used.


بالنسبة للنص السابق 
هنا يوضح الاستخدام فى حالة لو اخترت مساحة اقل من المطلوب ان تلتزم بالكثافة الطبيعية للمساحة الموصى بها


اما عن موضوع توصية الكود 
فالكود اعطى المنحنى وشرحه كما ذكرنا وقلنا لك الخيار فى الاختيار ما بين النسب المعطاه واعطينا مثالين مختلفين لتصنيف واحد من الخطورة
ولكن من واقع الخبرة فاننا نستخدم القيم التى ذكرتها

مثلا فى الخطورة العادية المجموعة الاولى
operation area =1500 ft^2
والكثافة 0.15 جالون لكل قدم مربع

ولك حرية الاختيار كما شرحنا من قبل تفصيليا
​


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

*بالنسبة لموضوع ال k factor*

نزل المرفقات اولا

ستجد ان ال k factor 5.6 تساوى 5.6 
عند 
Percent of
Nominal
K-5.6
Discharge

انظر عند 100 هتجد قيمة ال k تساوى 5.6 

وهى دى الحالة الاستندر لل k لقطر نصف بوصة ورائيتها نصا فى بعض الاكواد تحت مسمى standard k factor
وفى كل المشاريع التى رئيتها هى دى نسب ال k 

طيب كويس جدا 
روح لل nfpa 13 الفصل الثالث 
3-2.3.1*

واللى هى فى المرفقات ستجد كل الحالات لاختيار ال k factor 

مثلا هيقولك الحالة دى
Large drop and ESFR sprinklers shall have a minimum nominal K-factor of 11.2. The ESFR sprinkler orifice shall be selected as appropriate for the hazard.

وستجد ان المحور الاساسى لل k 
هو 5.6

ولكن طبعا ممكن تختلف القيم ولكنى ذكرت الحالة الاكثر شيوعا والتى تعلمناها من الاساتذة فى المجال 
ولو عندك طبعا بحث فى هذه الجزئية ارفقه لنا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

*اخيرا فى نقطة مهمة ايضا*

فى المرفقات ملف اكثر من رائع للمقارنة بين 
hazen & darcy 
مع حفظ الالقاب طبعا

ولكن لا انصح المبتدئين به فى هذه المرحلة
انا عايزك تنتج شغل وصح بامر الله واكيد العلم فى سعه وفوق كل ذى علم عليم
الموضوع لا ينتهى عند الشرح لكنى بحاول ابسط الموضوع وبعد ان تتعلم ابحر فيه فكل موضوع به من العلم والتخصص ما لا نهاية له

فانا لى هدف بسيط اوى واسلوب فى نقل العلم لا احب التفاصيل الكثيرة وان كانت مفيدة فى المرحلة الاولى من تعلم اى شىء
واحب الجانب العملى مباشرة وانك تنتج مشروع فى اسرع وقت ويكون صحيح ثم بعد ذلك يجب عليك الابحار وفى الموضوع وذيادة العلم فيه

واتمنى اكون افدتك ولو بسيط فى الرد قدر استطاعتى وقدر ما اعلم


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 89122
> انا اعتزر لان انا مش شاطر قوي في ال xl
> انا فرضت ان الوصله بين ال cross main و ال branch = 0.49ft =15cm
> عندي مشكله عند A
> ...



هل هذا الجزء هيتحل بال similarity 
Q'\Q =(p'\P)^0.5
علشان اختصر السكه و اروح اكمل حسابات علطول دون الدخول في كل برنش ؟


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2013)

الله ينور يا هندسه 
اوجزت فانجزت


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> هل هذا الجزء هيتحل بال similarity
> Q'\Q =(p'\P)^0.5
> علشان اختصر السكه و اروح اكمل حسابات علطول دون الدخول في كل برنش ؟



شوف الجزء ده لازم ياخذ فى الاعتبار بين الفرع والذى يليه وده بيسمى الموازنة وده مهم وبيكون للفرع كله
بمعنى انك هتدخل الفرع الثانى وتشتغل وكان هذه البداية وانه لا يوج فرع قبل هذا
حتى تصل الى نقطة التقاء الفرعين وهنا نعمل الموازنة بالمعادلة السابقة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

صديقى العزيز رشاد اعمل اول فرعين بالموازنة ثم ارفق شيت الاكسل ونرجعه سويا


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 مارس 2013)

since pa1> pa2 we will consider pa1 then the Qa2 will change to Qa2(new) Qa2(new)=Qa2( Pa1\Pa2 )^0.5 Qa2(new) = 100.82 Gpm ( this is for the 2nd branch

Q(for first and second) = Qa2 new + Qa1
 
مشاهدة المرفق SMG-hydraulic calculation - mine.rar


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 مارس 2013)

عندي سؤال اخر لو عندعي وصله علشان اوصل ماسورتين منين اجيب ال eq length بتعهم ؟ علشان مش موجودين في الجدول
سؤال اخر لو عندي fitting به اقطار مختلفه اعتبر ال eq lenght له لانهي قطر ؟


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> عندي سؤال اخر لو عندعي وصله علشان اوصل ماسورتين منين اجيب ال eq length بتعهم ؟ علشان مش موجودين في الجدول
> سؤال اخر لو عندي fitting به اقطار مختلفه اعتبر ال eq lenght له لانهي قطر ؟



تقصد مثلا ماسورة 2 بوصة هيركب بها t ومنها وصلة ماسورة بقطر 1 بوصة شوف تقصد انت ال t فى الطول المكافىء هتحسب على اى قطر هل هذا سؤالك؟


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

وبالنسبة للسؤال الاول لو اى وصلات مش موجودة فى جدول الطول المكافىء بنقربها لاقرب شىء شبيه بيه فى الحقيقة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

شوف انا هرفق لك جدول من شركة يورك ممكن يكون فيه حجات مش موجودة فى كود ال nfpa


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (30 مارس 2013)

*ملف يورك*

افتح الصورة فى المرفقات


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 مارس 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> تقصد مثلا ماسورة 2 بوصة هيركب بها t ومنها وصلة ماسورة بقطر 1 بوصة شوف تقصد انت ال t فى الطول المكافىء هتحسب على اى قطر هل هذا سؤالك؟



بالضبط كدة هو ده سؤالي ان ال tee 2" علي 1" مثلا .


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: ملف يورك*

waiting for the sheet correction and any Comment
thanks in advance .


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (1 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> بالضبط كدة هو ده سؤالي ان ال tee 2" علي 1" مثلا .



نقطة مثل دى مش هتفرق كتير فى النتيجة النهائية ولكن الاصح انك تاخذ الوصلة مع الماسورة الثانية فى نفس اتجاه التدفق
بمعنى عندى ماسورة 2 بوصة هتنزل بعد ذلك الى 1 بوصة والتدفق من الماسورة ال 2 بوصة الى الماسورة ال 1 بوصة يبقى ناخذ الوصلة مع الماسورة ال 1 بوصة
وليس لدى نص من الكود لذلك ولكن اخذت هذه الطريقة من شركة يورك عندما كنت اتعلم حسابات مواسير التشيلر


----------



## عمران احمد (1 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و نفع الله بكم اجمعين و الى الامام دائما


----------



## Mon Rashad (1 أبريل 2013)

في انتظار الخطوه التاليه ... 
ربنا يعوضك يا هندسه


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا كتيييييير


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس سيد 
جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع 
ولكن ليا استفسار بسيط وفي ناس كتير قوي ليهم نفس الاستفسار 
ليه الاسئلة بين حضرتك وبين المهندس mon rashad فقط هو حضرتك بتشرح الكورس لواحد فقط ولا ايه لان واضح قوي ان حضرتك متجاوب معاه ولا تتوقف نهائي عن الرد عليه ولا تضع في اعتابراتك باقي الاعضاء وغالبا الموضوع واخد صفحات كتير من غير فائدة 
انا كمبتدة في الموضوع دخلت تهت ولم افهم معلومة واضحة غير بعض المعلومات السطحية 
ارجو التلخيص حتي تعم الافادة للجميع 
ارجو تقبل اقتراحي بالترحيب كما تعودنا لحضراتكم في مواضيعكم السابقة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

اية الله محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس سيد
> جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع
> ولكن ليا استفسار بسيط وفي ناس كتير قوي ليهم نفس الاستفسار
> ليه الاسئلة بين حضرتك وبين المهندس mon rashad فقط هو حضرتك بتشرح الكورس لواحد فقط ولا ايه لان واضح قوي ان حضرتك متجاوب معاه ولا تتوقف نهائي عن الرد عليه ولا تضع في اعتابراتك باقي الاعضاء وغالبا الموضوع واخد صفحات كتير من غير فائدة
> ...



اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على الاقتراح ولكن فعلا فى بعض النقاط يجب ان نتفهما جميعا
اولا انا حريص كل الحرص على اى شخص مبتدا ولكن الموضوع له عدة جوانب اولا انا بحاول انزل المعلومة ويعلم الله بكل ما املك من اخلاص وهذا امر لله
وفى نفس الوقت اعلم ان المبتدى يريد خطوات مختصرة وهذا ما افضله ولكن هى دى طبيعة العلم ان لكل شخص سؤال وربما السؤال هذا ياخذك خارج الموضوع الاساسى او خارج الخطوات المختصرة مثل السؤال الخاص ب darcy مثلا وانا بالفعل تجاهلت السؤال حتى لا اخرج عن صلب الموضوع ولكن وجه الى اللوم بعدم الرد تماما مثل ما حضرتك بتلومى الان على ولكن من وجهه اخرى ممكن انت تتجاهلى اى مشاركات سطحية وليس بها فائدة او بمعنى اصح ليس بها فائدة لك وتركز على المشاركات المفيدة 

كمان هناك مشاركات كثيرة وقصيرة لانها ردود وسجال حول نقطة معينة فانا ارد وانت ترد تمام وكاننا فى مكان واحد فلكل موضوع طبيعته وظروفه

ممكن انا كمان انزل الموضوع كله فى صفحة واحدة ولكن النقاش والحوار هو الذى يكسب الخبرة حتى بالنسبة للمعلم نفسه فهناك اسئلة المعلم نفسه لا يعرفها فاما نتجاهلها واما نتحاور فيها حتى نقرب من الصواب فكلنا مبتدئين ولكن نحاول نقل العلم بعضنا لبعض

نقطة اخرى انا بدات الموضوع وطلبت من كل الاعضاء المشاركين عمل واجب عملى حتى نتدارك الاخطاء ونطبق المثال سويا فلم يتجاوب معى الا مهندس واحد اكن له كل التقدير وتعب فى المشاركات معى فالجميع يعلم ان الامر مجهد فعلا انك تعد لمشاركة واحدة وترفق ملف وكثيرا الملف بيكون غير جاهز فتعمله اولا وممكن تسحب صورة للشاشة لمتابعة الخطوات وكل هذا ياخذ كثيرا من المجهود والوقت وانتظرت مشاركات اخرى لم يتجاوب احد ولكن كان يكفينى لاستكمل الموضوع شخص واحد محتاجه وتجاوبت معه اين حضرتك من الواجب المطلوب فى البداية واين سؤالك فلو التزمت بالواجب والسؤال عن اى نقطة تقف امامك ستجد الموضوع ملخص وبامر الله لن تكون هناك توهه 

وطبعا المشرف المحترم صديقى احمد الزينى دخل بمشاركة واسئلة قيمة اعرف انه يعرف اجابتها افضل منى ولكن حب يوضحها للناس وكانه سؤال بلسان حال شخص اخر وهذا اعتقد افاد ناس كتير ورد على اسئلة لبعض الناس 

فاتمنى ان تشاركى معنا بما نطلبه كى تتابعى الموضوع بشكل جيد واذا طلب شىء كواجب عملى تعمليه وترفقيه وتسئلى والله المستعان قدر المستطاع ان اجيب

اطلت عليكم ولكن اسف لان فعلا الاقتراح مهم ولكن محتاج شىء من التوضيح
ولكن اعدك ان نحاول نلخص الخطوات وننظمها وطبعا اقتراح مقبول بصدر رحب ولكن اتمنى ان تتفهمى طبيعة الامر على المنتدىيات بوجه عام وطبيعة الموضوع بشكل خاص الان ساعد تلخيص وارفقه

تحياتى


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (2 أبريل 2013)

*متميز جدا مهندسنا الغالى السيد حلأوه .*​


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

ENG\HVAC. AMER قال:


> *متميز جدا مهندسنا الغالى السيد حلأوه .*​



متشكر جدا لزوقك وتقبل تحياتى لشخصك الكريم واتمنى من الله ان اقدم شىء نافع


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> اولا جزاكم الله خيرا على الاقتراح ولكن فعلا فى بعض النقاط يجب ان نتفهما جميعا
> اولا انا حريص كل الحرص على اى شخص مبتدا ولكن الموضوع له عدة جوانب اولا انا بحاول انزل المعلومة ويعلم الله بكل ما املك من اخلاص وهذا امر لله
> وفى نفس الوقت اعلم ان المبتدى يريد خطوات مختصرة وهذا ما افضله ولكن هى دى طبيعة العلم ان لكل شخص سؤال وربما السؤال هذا ياخذك خارج الموضوع الاساسى او خارج الخطوات المختصرة مثل السؤال الخاص ب darcy مثلا وانا بالفعل تجاهلت السؤال حتى لا اخرج عن صلب الموضوع ولكن وجه الى اللوم بعدم الرد تماما مثل ما حضرتك بتلومى الان على ولكن من وجهه اخرى ممكن انت تتجاهلى اى مشاركات سطحية وليس بها فائدة او بمعنى اصح ليس بها فائدة لك وتركز على المشاركات المفيدة
> 
> ...



صدقت و _أحييك على هدؤك_ و موازنتك للأمور .


----------



## م.خ. احمد بابكر (2 أبريل 2013)

لا يمكنني فتح المرفقات الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

انهي مرفقات فيهم ؟


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

*الان حل الشيت من النقطة 1 حتى a ومن النقطة 5 حتى a*

المرفقات بها حل الشيت للمسار من 1 الى 2 الى 3الى 4 الى a ثم نتوقف
ونبدا مسار جديد من 5 الى 6 الى 7 الى 8 الى a ثم نتوقف هنا عند التقاء المسارين
نزل المرفقات وانظر اليها جيدا وساشرح تفصيليا ما تم وضعه فى الشيت


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

thank you Eng\ Said
i have a Question why didn't you consider the TEE fitting in the Sheet you have just attached
between 2-3
please Correct if i have a mistake 
thanks again


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

يوجد ثلاث اهداف من الحسابات الهيدروليكية
الاول حساب الفقد فى الضغط بين المضخة وابعد مرش لذا نتبع المسار
1 ثم 2 ثم 3 ثم 4 ثم a ثم b ثم c ثم c" ثم d ثم e ثم f
مع العلم بان النقطة e موجودة عند ال zone control valve والنقطة f موجودة فى الطابق السفلى البدروم عند المضخة
وطبعا لازم تتبع المشروع المرفق اتوكاد والصور المرفقة كى تستطيع متابعة معنا الموضوع لكن اللى هيتفرج على المشاركات اكيد هيقع مننا

والهدف الثانى من الحسابات معرفة كمية التدفق للنظام وهذا ما جعلنا ندخل الى الفرع 5-6-7-8 فقط كنا نحسب الضغط لكى نحسب التدفق بدقة ولكن لا يهمنا حساب الضغط هنا لمعرفة ضغط المضخة

والهدف الثالث حساب اقطار المواسير


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> thank you Eng\ Said
> i have a Question why didn't you consider the TEE fitting in the Sheet you have just attached
> between 2-3
> please Correct if i have a mistake
> thanks again



شوف عزيزى انظر مرة اخرى للشيت ستجد ان المسمى فقط للكوع موجود اما العد لا يوج امامه رقم يعنى كانه غير موجود
ولكن بنضطر نضع هذه الخانات الخاصة بالفتينج به نسخ من الفتينج الموجودة اسم فقط لان الشيت لا يقبل هذه الخانات فارغة
وفى ملحوظة مهمة هذه الخانات الخاصة بالاكواع والفتينج عموما لا يمكن الكتابة بها والا الشيت هيخرب ولكن تاخذ كوبى من الفتينج الموجودة فقط 
اتمنى تكون فهمتنى

اما الجزئية الاخرى والتى تخص ال t فهى كالاتى 
يوجد نوعين من ال t فى الحسابات الاول هى الموجودة بين النقطتين 2-3 وهى بتكون فى نفس سريان التدفق لان كما اتفقنا اننا فى الحسابات لا انزل للفروع ودى الكود اخبر عن تجاهلها قيمتها لا تذكر اما اذا كانت ال t تغير المسار بزاوية 90 درجة فهنا لها قيمة وتاخذ فى الاعتبار


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> thank you Eng\ Said
> i have a Question why didn't you consider the TEE fitting in the Sheet you have just attached
> between 2-3
> please Correct if i have a mistake
> thanks again


وانا معنديش مانع انك تضع ال t فى كلتا الحالتين ولكن لن تجد قيمه للحالة الاولى فى كود ال nfpa ولكن ستجدها فى الصورة المرفقة من يورك مسبقا راجع المرفقات وطبعا بالنسبة للقطر الداخلى الصحيح معاك اننا نضعه فى الحسيان ولكن علشان نخفف الموضوع شوية بلاش الان ونعمله فى الاخر بعد هضم الموضوع


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الان حل الشيت من النقطة 1 حتى a ومن النقطة 5 حتى a*

النقطة اللى هتتركم عندها الان الا وهى الموازنة بين الفروع 
بمعنى لما تراجع الشيت ستجد ان الفقد فى الضغط من المسار الابعد حتى الوصول للنقطة a له قيمة والفقد فى الضغط من المسار الاقرب الى هو 5-6-7-8 حتى الوصول ل a له قيمة اقل هنا بنعمل شىء اسمه الموازنة وطبعا المهندس رشاد فهمنى وده اللى انت كنت عايز تحسبه عند كل مرش
هنا بقى لازم يتحسب 
اترككم تزاكرو الشيت ونكمل بامر الله


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> شوف عزيزى انظر مرة اخرى للشيت ستجد ان المسمى فقط للكوع موجود اما العد لا يوج امامه رقم يعنى كانه غير موجود
> ولكن بنضطر نضع هذه الخانات الخاصة بالفتينج به نسخ من الفتينج الموجودة اسم فقط لان الشيت لا يقبل هذه الخانات فارغة
> وفى ملحوظة مهمة هذه الخانات الخاصة بالاكواع والفتينج عموما لا يمكن الكتابة بها والا الشيت هيخرب ولكن تاخذ كوبى من الفتينج الموجودة فقط
> اتمنى تكون فهمتنى
> ...



Great Respect Eng \ Said
هل هناك نص في الكود لتك الجزئيه ام اننا اعتبرنا كذلك لعدم ذكر شي و ان المذكور في الجدول عند ال tee (flow turned 90 ) .


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الان حل الشيت من النقطة 1 حتى a ومن النقطة 5 حتى a*



مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> النقطة اللى هتتركم عندها الان الا وهى الموازنة بين الفروع
> بمعنى لما تراجع الشيت ستجد ان الفقد فى الضغط من المسار الابعد حتى الوصول للنقطة a له قيمة والفقد فى الضغط من المسار الاقرب الى هو 5-6-7-8 حتى الوصول ل a له قيمة اقل هنا بنعمل شىء اسمه الموازنة وطبعا المهندس رشاد فهمنى وده اللى انت كنت عايز تحسبه عند كل مرش
> هنا بقى لازم يتحسب
> اترككم تزاكرو الشيت ونكمل بامر الله



مظبوط جدا فعلا انا وصلت لكده في الاخر بس فعلا هتطول الحسبات جدا بالاضافه انها غير مجديه حيث ال Pressure drop هيكون قليل جدا جدا و يمكن اهماله كما حضرتك ذكرت من قبل


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> Great Respect Eng \ Said
> هل هناك نص في الكود لتك الجزئيه ام اننا اعتبرنا كذلك لعدم ذكر شي و ان المذكور في الجدول عند ال tee (flow turned 90 ) .



اعتقد اني وجد النص الخاص بهذة الجزئيه
14.4.4.5 Friction Loss. Pipe friction loss shall be calculated in accordance with the Hazen-Williams formula with C values from Table 14.4.4.5, as follows: 
(1) Include pipe, fittings, and devices such as valves, meters, flow switches in pipes 2 in. or less in size, and strainers, and calculate elevation changes that affect the sprinkler discharge.
(2) Tie-in drain piping shall not be included in the hydraulic calculations.
(3) Calculate the loss for a tee or a cross where flow direction change occurs based on the equivalent pipe length of the piping segment in which the fitting is included.
(4) The tee at the top of a riser nipple shall be included in the branch line, the tee at the base of a riser nipple shall be included in the riser nipple, and the tee or cross at a cross main-feed main junction shall be included in the cross main.
(5) Do not include fitting loss for straight-through flow in a tee or cross.
(6) Calculate the loss of reducing elbows based on the equivalent feet value of the smallest outlet.
(7) Use the equivalent feet value for the standard elbow on any abrupt 90-degree turn, such as the screw-type pattern.
(8) Use the equivalent feet value for the long-turn elbow on any sweeping 90-degree turn, such as a flanged, welded, or mechanical joint-elbow type. (See Table 14.4.3.1.1.)
(9) Friction loss shall be excluded for the fitting directly connected to a sprinkler.
(10) Losses through a pressure-reducing valve shall be included based on the normal inlet pressure condition. Pressure loss data from the manufacturer's literature shall be used.


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> نقطة مثل دى مش هتفرق كتير فى النتيجة النهائية ولكن الاصح انك تاخذ الوصلة مع الماسورة الثانية فى نفس اتجاه التدفق
> بمعنى عندى ماسورة 2 بوصة هتنزل بعد ذلك الى 1 بوصة والتدفق من الماسورة ال 2 بوصة الى الماسورة ال 1 بوصة يبقى ناخذ الوصلة مع الماسورة ال 1 بوصة
> وليس لدى نص من الكود لذلك ولكن اخذت هذه الطريقة من شركة يورك عندما كنت اتعلم حسابات مواسير التشيلر




اعتقد اني لقيت النص في نفس الفقرة :
14.4.4.5 Friction Loss. Pipe friction loss shall be calculated in accordance with the Hazen-Williams formula with C values from Table 14.4.4.5, as follows: 
(1) Include pipe, fittings, and devices such as valves, meters, flow switches in pipes 2 in. or less in size, and strainers, and calculate elevation changes that affect the sprinkler discharge.
(2) Tie-in drain piping shall not be included in the hydraulic calculations.
(3) Calculate the loss for a tee or a cross where flow direction change occurs based on the equivalent pipe length of the piping segment in which the fitting is included.
(4) The tee at the top of a riser nipple shall be included in the branch line, the tee at the base of a riser nipple shall be included in the riser nipple, and the tee or cross at a cross main-feed main junction shall be included in the cross main.
(5) Do not include fitting loss for straight-through flow in a tee or cross.
(6) Calculate the loss of reducing elbows based on the equivalent feet value of the smallest outlet.
(7) Use the equivalent feet value for the standard elbow on any abrupt 90-degree turn, such as the screw-type pattern.
(8) Use the equivalent feet value for the long-turn elbow on any sweeping 90-degree turn, such as a flanged, welded, or mechanical joint-elbow type. (See Table 14.4.3.1.1.)
(9) Friction loss shall be excluded for the fitting directly connected to a sprinkler.
(10) Losses through a pressure-reducing valve shall be included based on the normal inlet pressure condition. Pressure loss data from the manufacturer's literature shall be used.

حبيت اشارك بالنقطتين دول لتعم الفائدة لاني استفدت فعلا بيهم .


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

طيب مش كان المفروض اضيف ال t equivalent في مسار 8-a علشان ال flow turned 90
لان ماينفعش اعاملها زي 4-a حيث ال t بالنسبه لمسار 4-a يعتبر straight through
لذلك تجاهلت ال t


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> طيب مش كان المفروض اضيف ال t equivalent في مسار 8-a علشان ال flow turned 90
> لان ماينفعش اعاملها زي 4-a حيث ال t بالنسبه لمسار 4-a يعتبر straight through
> لذلك تجاهلت ال t



لا مش مفروض لان انا هقف عندها النقطة a فى التقاطع نفسه بمعنى ان التدفق لم يمر اصلا ولكن لو كنت اخذت المصار مثلا 8 -b هنا هكون قد مررت بال t وهذا لم يحدث وحتى لما نكمل الحسابات هناخذ المصار 4-a ثم الى b ولن ناخذ المسار الاخر فى الاعتبار


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

ممتاز مهندس رشاد شوفت بقى لما قرئت فى الكود نفسه وجدت ما تريد واتمنى من الجميع القراءة فى الكود نفسه لان هيعطيهم ثقة فى معلوماتهم بالتوفيق للجميع ومنتظر منك تعمل الموازنة عند النقطة a


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (2 أبريل 2013)

كمان اتمنى من باقى الاعضاء المشاركة معنا فى موضوع الموازنة واى حد هيشارك انا متجاوب معه اول باول بامر الله


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 أبريل 2013)

Qnew8-a = Q8-a*(Pnew\P8-a)^0.5
where Pnew = the greatest pres which is P4-a =29.473 Psi
and Q8-a =88.46 Gpm
P8-a =26.224 Psi
Qnew8-a=88.46(29.473\26.224)^0.5 then
Qnew8-a = 93.779 gpm
then Qa-b = Qnew8-a +Q4-a =182 gpm


----------



## سيدحسن1 (3 أبريل 2013)

ما شا ء الله لاقوة لا بالله
الله ينور يا هندسة 
وربنا يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (3 أبريل 2013)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> ما شا ء الله لاقوة لا بالله
> الله ينور يا هندسة
> وربنا يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب



ربنا يعطيك الصحة مهندس سيد حسن ويقدرنا الله على اتمام الموضوع على اكمل وجه بامر الله


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (3 أبريل 2013)

mon rashad قال:


> qnew8-a = q8-a*(pnew\p8-a)^0.5
> where pnew = the greatest pres which is p4-a =29.473 psi
> and q8-a =88.46 gpm
> p8-a =26.224 psi
> ...



ممتاز ربنا يذيدك حاسس وكانى بتكلم مع نفسى

الان فى المرفقات حل الموازنة فى شيط الاكسل فى اخر خطوة

الضغط المؤثر من الفرع الابعد والضغط المؤثر من الفرع الاقرب فى الشيت باللون السماوى والموازنة موجودة فى الخانة الاخيرة باللون الاخضر
طبعا الشيت ده بس لحد النقطة a


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (3 أبريل 2013)

بامر الله اكون معاكم يوم السبت ونكمل الجزء المتبقى


----------



## عمران احمد (3 أبريل 2013)

فى انتظار حضرتك بأذن المولى " عز و جل "


----------



## محمد تبد (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير يا هندسة ملف Hazen-Williams Equation for Pressure Loss in Pipes لاحظت ان مدخلات المعادلة ب الوحدات البريطانية فما رايك بعمل sheet إضافي للتعامل مع نظام SI


----------



## محمد تبد (4 أبريل 2013)

*رد: المثال السابق*

Head loos )psi( 
=3.67


----------



## Mon Rashad (4 أبريل 2013)

محمد تبد قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير يا هندسة ملف Hazen-Williams Equation for Pressure Loss in Pipes لاحظت ان مدخلات المعادلة ب الوحدات البريطانية فما رايك بعمل sheet إضافي للتعامل مع نظام SI


فكرة حلوة بس انت كده كده ال equivelant length اللي عندك بتاع ال fittings اللي في ال nfpa بال feet فكده لازم تحول ال equi length اللي بال feet ل Si (meter) علشان تعوض داخل معادله si - Hazem William


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (4 أبريل 2013)

شوف انا سعيد جدا انك سئلت السؤال ده ولكن عود نفسك انك تشتغل بكل الوحدات لان ده هيقبلك فى كل مكان


----------



## fayek9 (5 أبريل 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم عودا حميدا يا بشمهندس
> لي عدة استفسارات برجاء من حضرتك الاجابة عليها وتوضيحها لي حتي يتسني لي فهم المعادية السابقة
> لماذا استخدمنا معادلة hazen william ولم نستخدم معادلة darcy equation ؟ حيث ان الاثنين يتم من خلالهم حساب الفقد في الضغط للمواسير
> ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي بمحتوي من الكود كما تعودنا على الشرح السابق
> لان هذا السؤال ساله لي احد المهندسين في مقابلة في مكتب استشاري


السلام عليكم صديقى مهندس عطفى اسمح لى ان اجيب على سؤالك حسب خبرتى فى تصميم السوائل والغازات المختلفة "وليس من الكود" معادلة Darcy هى الادق والافضل بلا منافس و تصلح لكل السوائل والغازات بكل الضغوط وكل درجات الحرارة ولكن مشكلتها انها مبتثبتش friction factor زى هازن وبتغيره حسب القطر والسرعة بطول الشبكة بالرغم ان مادة صنع الماسورة لم تتغير وبالتالى فهى اكثر تعقيدا فى الحسابات.أما هازن فلا تستخدم الا مع المياه فقط وعند درجات حرارة معينة وزى مانت عارف بتثبت ال friction factor حسب مادة الصنع للماسورة ولا تأخذ فى اعتبارها السرعة ولا رينولدز نامبر ولا اى حاجة عشان كده انت مينفعش تستعملها مع اى حاجة غير المياه فقط ولهى اسهل واسرع من darcy.أما اذا اضططرت مثلى لتصميم شبكات هواء مضغوط وصرف زيوت فلا محالة من darcy  ولو ليك اى تعليق من الكود منتظر رأيك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> السلام عليكم صديقى مهندس عطفى اسمح لى ان اجيب على سؤالك حسب خبرتى فى تصميم السوائل والغازات المختلفة "وليس من الكود" معادلة Darcy هى الادق والافضل بلا منافس و تصلح لكل السوائل والغازات بكل الضغوط وكل درجات الحرارة ولكن مشكلتها انها مبتثبتش friction factor زى هازن وبتغيره حسب القطر والسرعة بطول الشبكة بالرغم ان مادة صنع الماسورة لم تتغير وبالتالى فهى اكثر تعقيدا فى الحسابات.أما هازن فلا تستخدم الا مع المياه فقط وعند درجات حرارة معينة وزى مانت عارف بتثبت ال friction factor حسب مادة الصنع للماسورة ولا تأخذ فى اعتبارها السرعة ولا رينولدز نامبر ولا اى حاجة عشان كده انت مينفعش تستعملها مع اى حاجة غير المياه فقط ولهى اسهل واسرع من darcy.أما اذا اضططرت مثلى لتصميم شبكات هواء مضغوط وصرف زيوت فلا محالة من darcy  ولو ليك اى تعليق من الكود منتظر رأيك



رد فعلا فيه ملخص لخبرة حقيقية منك يا عزيزى وفعلا لو راجعت الملف المرفق للمقارنة بينهم ستجد كلامك فيه اشكرك على المشاركة القيمة واتمنى منك التفاعل مع الموضوع معنا لنستفيد بخبرتك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (6 أبريل 2013)

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا نستكمل اليوم باقى الحسابات*

فى المرفقات حل الجزء a-b

والفرع 9-10-11-12

ثم 12-b

وبكده نكون انهينا منطقة ال operation area 

ينقصنا فقط الموازنة فى هذا الفرع انا تارك الخانة الخاصة بها باللون الاسود وهنتظر منكم حلها وارفقاها

ثم بعد ذلك هلخص الجزء الماضى كله بشكل بسيط ونكمل بامر الله


----------



## محمد تبد (7 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الخطوة الاولى فى الشيت*



Mon Rashad قال:


> for Q we calculated it later
> for pipe length =3m ( adistance between 2 sprinkler ) + 35 Cm from the branch over head to the sprinkler thats total of 3.35M =11ft
> for the minor losses elbow 90 go to the chats we get the equilant lenght of 2ft
> from hazen william Eq. c= 120, Q=19.5, L= 13 ( total minor & major ) D=1
> ...



ممكن بس تعيدو شرح هذه النقطة


----------



## Mon Rashad (7 أبريل 2013)

عندي طول الماسوره من عند النقطه 1 (عند الرشاش ) الي النقطه 2 تساوي 11 ft بس هتلاقيها في الحل في المرفقات 10.5 ft و ده الاصح
وعندك كوع 90 في السكه و من الجدول اللي مهندس سيد مرفقه في المرفقات عند قطر 1" تجد ان الطول المكافئ يساوي 2 ft 
كده total lenght = 10.5+2= 12.5
بالنسبه لل Q =19.5 Gpm و دي اللي خارجه من رشاش رقم 1 و حسبته من area\ density curve و علي حسب ال hazard
و حيث ات ال Q=k(P)^0.5 و ال k = 5.6 ثابت الفوهه
نجد ان ال P = 12.12 Psi و يسمي residual Pressuere اي الضغط عند ابعد رشاش 
من معادله Hazen William )sheert inside the attachment) نجد ان ال pressure loss من الحساب P-loss 1to2 =1.95 Psi
then the total press . at point 2 = P loss + [email protected] = 12.12+1.96 = 14.08 Psi =P2

و ال Q عند رشاش 2 يساوي
Q2=5.6(14.08)^0.5= 21.01 Gpm


----------



## Mon Rashad (7 أبريل 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق calculation(9-b) mine.rar
this is my solution balnce at node b


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 89383
> this is my solution balnce at node b



ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس رشاد الان الجزء الاصعب اتنهى الان قم بحساب باقى الشيت حتى الوصول الى المضخة اشرحها هنا وضعها فى شيت الاكسل
وبعد الانتهاء من الشيت ساقوم بعمل ملخص سريع لكل الحسابات وساشرحها بطريقة تلائم اكثر المبتدئين بامر الله

ولكن حابب اقول ملحوظة ان الطريقة المستخدمة الان فى الحسابات استعنا بالاقطار من الجداول فى الكود وفقط حسبنا الضغط والتدفق
ولكن فى جزئية بسيطة هقول عليها فى النهاية تجعلنا نفرض نحن القطر ونحسبه

وانا اشكر كثيرا المهندس رشاد والمهندس محمد تبد على تفاعلهم مع الشرح وكل المشتركين طبعا ربنا يوفق الجميع الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس رشاد الان الجزء الاصعب اتنهى الان قم بحساب باقى الشيت حتى الوصول الى المضخة اشرحها هنا وضعها فى شيت الاكسل
> وبعد الانتهاء من الشيت ساقوم بعمل ملخص سريع لكل الحسابات وساشرحها بطريقة تلائم اكثر المبتدئين بامر الله
> 
> ولكن حابب اقول ملحوظة ان الطريقة المستخدمة الان فى الحسابات استعنا بالاقطار من الجداول فى الكود وفقط حسبنا الضغط والتدفق
> ...


اينعم 
عاوزين ملف فيه الشرح فقط بدون نقاش لانى انا بصراحه تهت و بجد محتاج الحسابات دى


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (8 أبريل 2013)

ط طبعا م احمد وهذا لا ينفى ان النقاش لابد منه كى نصل بالموضوع لدرجة عاليه من الفهم 
وحتى بعد الملخص انصح الجميع بمتابعة الموضوع من بدايته حتى نهايته لان النقاش رد على بعض ما يدور فى افكار نا وبامر الله الموضوع يكون عند حسن ظنكنكم
وبام


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> ط طبعا م احمد وهذا لا ينفى ان النقاش لابد منه كى نصل بالموضوع لدرجة عاليه من الفهم
> وحتى بعد الملخص انصح الجميع بمتابعة الموضوع من بدايته حتى نهايته لان النقاش رد على بعض ما يدور فى افكار نا وبامر الله الموضوع يكون عند حسن ظنكنكم
> وبام



يا باشا النقاش اهم من الموضوع نفسه 
بس المبتدئ بيتوه 
انا مقتنع بشئ علشان تتعلم حاجه صح 
اقراه الاول قرايه عامه بدون فهم 
بعدين ابتدى خش فيه و افهمه 
و لما تخلص اقراه تانى قرايه بدون تطبيق


----------



## برشلوني موت (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اساتذة لماذا اخد مهنس احمد سامي في المشروع الموجود على الموقع 16 مرش في المنطقة التصميمية ومازال القانون الذي يحسب منه هو 1500/130=11.5=12 مرش في الخطورة العادية وما هو المعيار لزيادة عدد المرشات عن12مرش في الكود


----------



## mohamed shabana 91 (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشا مهندس سيد وفى انتظار التكمله


----------



## Mon Rashad (9 أبريل 2013)

مهندس السيد حلاوة قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس رشاد الان الجزء الاصعب اتنهى الان قم بحساب باقى الشيت حتى الوصول الى المضخة اشرحها هنا وضعها فى شيت الاكسل
> وبعد الانتهاء من الشيت ساقوم بعمل ملخص سريع لكل الحسابات وساشرحها بطريقة تلائم اكثر المبتدئين بامر الله
> 
> ولكن حابب اقول ملحوظة ان الطريقة المستخدمة الان فى الحسابات استعنا بالاقطار من الجداول فى الكود وفقط حسبنا الضغط والتدفق
> ...



ربنا يبارك لحضرتك يا هندسه و كل الشكر ليك وشكرا لسعه صدرك و بجد انا استفدت جدا بهذا الموضوع و ارجو التكمله بتاعت الحته اللي هنستخدم فيها ال hydraulic chart
اكرر شكري لسيادتك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (9 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> ربنا يبارك لحضرتك يا هندسه و كل الشكر ليك وشكرا لسعه صدرك و بجد انا استفدت جدا بهذا الموضوع و ارجو التكمله بتاعت الحته اللي هنستخدم فيها ال hydraulic chart
> اكرر شكري لسيادتك


منتظر منك اكمال الشيت حتى المضخة متبقى حوالى 4 خطوات وارفق الشيت فى وضعه النهائى


----------



## Mon Rashad (9 أبريل 2013)

what is the diffrence between point C and C' in the drawings ?
as from b-c pipe diameter =40 mm
and from c-d the pipe diameter is = 75 mm?


----------



## Mon Rashad (10 أبريل 2013)

i see now changes in the pipe diameters to put a 'c
please correct me if am wrong


----------



## Mon Rashad (12 أبريل 2013)

Mon Rashad قال:


> i see now changes in the pipe diameters to put a 'c
> please correct me if am wrong



I see no change in the pipes diameters to put 'c
please correct me if i have something wrong


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (14 أبريل 2013)

اعتزار للجميع عن الغياب ولكن انا فى حالة سفر هذه الايام الى القاهرة ولكن بوعدكم ان الموضوع ينتهى تماما خلال 10 ايام بامر الله


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 مايو 2013)

احب اطمن علي حضرتك و اطمن انك كويس لطول فتره الغياب 
ربنا معاك يا هندسه


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أغسطس 2013)

رابط الكود *NFPA* لا يعمل
*http://uploadingit.com/file/l4biic9jsvsznari/NFPA.rar*


*! File Not Found
*

*جزاك الله خيرا 
و بارك في علمك*


​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود طيب جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حسام الحسني (23 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ahmadkhaled (2 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedelshaer (14 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سيد ربنا يزيدك علم وادب اكتر واكتر


----------



## adil mozan (20 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

